# Official COVID 19 gym check in thread



## BigSwolePump

Back and biceps today. Even touched the bars with my bare hands and yes that is sanitizer on the wall lol. Don't mind the other rebels doing cardio behind me.


----------



## Gabriel

Hey if I get it .it will save me a lot of pain and trouble.......win win


----------



## NbleSavage

Leg day fer me today. I'm out of town on work and so had to buy a $15 week's pass at a commercial gym down the way from where I'm staying.

Good, basic workout. Some hamstring curls to get the blood flowing, squats, leg press, calves & out.

It weren't crowded, but there were more than a few in there training. Mostly cardio folks, but another bloke did use the cage after I finished. 

I'm more cognizant of wiping shite down both before & after I use it is all.


----------



## tinymk

I am off today. Heavy squats tomorrow.


----------



## German89

yesterday was 30mins cardio and hammies (which are now trashed)

35 mins today on the bike

tomorrow a hr on the bike

Monday, probably hr cardio and chest... 

here is from friday's back day

[#]ThatCovidPump[/#]


----------



## Seeker

Got some deadlifts and upper back in today. Rainy day here and just chillin now. A good nap is about to happen


----------



## simplesteve

Just got off work and bout to go hit chesticles.


----------



## CJ

German89 said:


> yesterday was 30mins cardio and hammies (which are now trashed)
> 
> 35 mins today on the bike
> 
> tomorrow a hr on the bike
> 
> Monday, probably hr cardio and chest...
> 
> here is from friday's back day
> 
> [#]ThatCovidPump[/#]



Is that pixie dust on your lats? :32 (20):


----------



## German89

CJ275 said:


> Is that pixie dust on your lats? :32 (20):



yes... yes it is.. 

gotta chalk up cause, i can't stand the rubbing and sweat.. like. I cant even explain how much I hate it.  just like between my fingers too.  I can't do it.   gotta put chalk in there too


----------



## tinymk

An article I read this afternoon dealing with the virus and hitting the gym. 
https://time.com/5795492/gym-fitnes...OPalV6Xt15OMUYrfaCL6nP4UyCPXjLQn4w5CnCVN6fELo


----------



## BigSwolePump

tinymk said:


> An article I read this afternoon dealing with the virus and hitting the gym.
> https://time.com/5795492/gym-fitnes...OPalV6Xt15OMUYrfaCL6nP4UyCPXjLQn4w5CnCVN6fELo



I saw this article earlier today.

I am a big fan of a clean gym. I am also a big fan of gym etiquette. Everyone should be cleaning equipment before and after use well before this Covid ever came about. Wash your hands after using the restroom. Use hand sanitzers often. I think the most important thing is to cover your mouth if you sneeze or cough even if you aren't sick and NEVER touch your face especially without washing your hands first.

If someone is sick and coughing, take a few days off. It is better for you and everyone else around you. 

I can tell you that in my gym, the owner doesn't play around with this. You get a single warning to wipe down equipment(since day one). The second time you are gone. The same goes for re-racking weights. One warning. This gym is his hobby, not his livelihood.

I am waiting until May to cancel my other gym membership because of a contract and I am done with other places.


----------



## BRICKS

View attachment 9412



Legs day here, but no worries at our gym.  Just me and Mrs. BRICKS. And no, that is not my home gym.  If I can pick it up to train with it I can put it back where it belongs.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Successfully made it out alive today after a hard battle leg workout. I even used this old gem. Felt pretty good.


----------



## NbleSavage

Had a pressing workout today in the commercial gym I'm using in the pinch. Sticking to basics when I'm away from me home turf - dumbbells on the flat bench, standing overhead press and a bit of iso work (chest flies, lateral raises) and out. I'd say 30 people I seen all total over the 90 mins I was there. Kicked up a bit of cardio too alongside the other die hards on the treadmills. When in Rome...


----------



## Seeker

Today was my cardio day.  Every sunday is strictly  cardio. Usually I do some form of anaerobic movement/s. It was a nice brisk day so I did a 3 mile walk to the market. About a mile downhill.


----------



## tinymk

Heavy SSB squats today off low box.  Hacks and core and went and grilled out big ribeyes. Good day to hit the gym and spend time with the wife and pups.


----------



## German89

1 hr on the bike... i almost talked myself into going longer. maybe tomorrow?


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> Successfully made it out alive today after a hard battle leg workout. I even used this old gem. Felt pretty good.



i've yet to master this machine... it's hard. but i am determined.  i have to go out of my way to the commercial gym for this piece of equipment


----------



## BigSwolePump

German89 said:


> i've yet to master this machine... it's hard. but i am determined.  i have to go out of my way to the commercial gym for this piece of equipment



It is definitely different. I only used 3 plates for sets of 15 but going deep feels weird. My last set I didn't go so deep and went to failure(didn't even count)...my quads were on fire! 

This was after squats, leg press, leg extensions an leg curls...


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> It is definitely different. I only used 3 plates for sets of 15 but going deep feels weird. My last set I didn't go so deep and went to failure(didn't even count)...my quads were on fire!
> 
> This was after squats, leg press, leg extensions an leg curls...



i can hit four reps with a 100lbs each side. triggers my knee badly. i'll get there, maybe next year.


----------



## BigSwolePump

German89 said:


> i can hit four reps with a 100lbs each side. triggers my knee badly. i'll get there, maybe next year.


 I know all about the knee issues. I put my feet as high as I can on the platform. It takes more of the pressure off of the knee and quads and uses a bit more hamstrings though.


----------



## Uncle manny

German89 said:


> i can hit four reps with a 100lbs each side. triggers my knee badly. i'll get there, maybe next year.



Hacks can be tough on the knees. In that case a great way for you to use it would be high reps and stay in the middle range of motion, about 90 degrees down up to just before lock out. Quads will be on FIre!


----------



## Voyagersixone

View attachment 9413


new gym since mine is closed - yes there’s a green light here - my routine is a little screwed up since I’m learning where stuff is - but I’m here

and babe in the background


----------



## Jin

Voyagersixone said:


> View attachment 9413
> 
> 
> new gym since mine is closed - yes there’s a green light here - my routine is a little screwed up since I’m learning where stuff is - but I’m here
> 
> and babe in the background




That chick’s face says “I know you’re secretly taking a picture of me in the mirror. Creep!”

if only she knew....


----------



## CJ

Think today was my last day. Governor ordered a ban on groups of 25+, no on premise restaurant and bar(take out/delivery only), 3 weeks of school closings.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> That chick’s face says “I know you’re secretly taking a picture of me in the mirror. Creep!”
> 
> if only she knew....



HA!!!!!!! I giggled. It’s true. She does have that face.


----------



## sbtats

Leg day in a empty gym1


----------



## NbleSavage

A mate shared this with me - I respect Jeff Nippard's perspective on things, and his approach could help those who end-up needing to train at home (which could be many of us in the short term future).


----------



## German89

I missed my cardio.

I'll go hit shoulders here soon.  So long as the gym is open.  Should be empty.  Only the real will be there.


----------



## Iron1

I have a feeling my gym is now going to be shut down by mandate until April 7th due to the statewide panic.


----------



## DF

Mine has cancelled all classes.  I'm pretty sure the next step is coming. :32 (4):

I'll be heading down to the Snake Pit is anyone wants a ride.  Don't tell Snake we'll just show up.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Yesterday was the last training session. Gym sent an email last night that they are closing. All restaurants and bars in the area are takeout only now too. Shit's getting real.


----------



## Iron1

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yesterday was the last training session. Gym sent an email last night that they are closing. All restaurants and bars in the area are takeout only now too. Shit's getting real.



Got hit with the same for reasons we both know. 

For now my gym is still open. They are discussing closing for 3-4 weeks though so I expect some sort of closure coming.


----------



## German89

hit delts.  it was an OKAY workout.


----------



## CJ

I'm just going to carry heavy stones around my yard.


----------



## Robdjents

Probably just cut wood til im 5%bf lol


----------



## Viduus

Governor just ordered me to shut my gym down ... f’ civil liberties.... two hour notice.

I’m keeping it open by appointment only for competitors... at least until they fine me for that


----------



## CantTouchThis

I survived the gym today fellow UG members. 

It was back day. I sneezed mid set however because I was wearing my £1 face mask from poundland, I saved the lives of those brave enough to deadlift after me.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Robdjents said:


> Probably just cut wood til im 5%bf lol



Paul Bunyan was swole AF


----------



## white ape

Started working out at home today. Calisthenics and running. Gonna be a shredded 160 by the time this is all over!


----------



## CJ

I may actually be relatively big after this is all over! :32 (18):


----------



## brock8282

no picture but i got to the gym today before madatory closing started. never seen so many people in the gym at 1, 2pm. everyone must have been trying to get a last lift in before the shutdown began.


----------



## Trump

No you won’t 



CJ275 said:


> I may actually be relatively big after this is all over! :32 (18):


----------



## Rhino99

In NY all gyms closing tonight at 8.
Im going in at 5 for my second workout of the day.
Fuk


----------



## Bro Bundy

Its nice u will in the mid west not much but cows out there


----------



## BigSwolePump

Bro Bundy said:


> Its nice u will in the mid west not much but cows out there



Going to be eating them cows pretty soon if the grocery stores close lol


----------



## dk8594

Ohio just closed all gyms.


----------



## Texan69

I took my workout outside... 
ran two miles, hit some sit ups, push ups , lunges and pull ups just for a change of pace. I hit max set of pull ups at 26 dead hang pull ups. I’m stoked have not got that since I was 19 in the marine corps. Sorry to brag but it felt great. Nice change of pace being outside and just using my body weight


----------



## BigSwolePump

Texan69 said:


> I took my workout outside...
> ran two miles, hit some sit ups, push ups , lunges and pull ups just for a change of pace. I hit max set of pull ups at 26 dead hang pull ups. I’m stoked have not got that since I was 19 in the marine corps. Sorry to brag but it felt great. Nice change of pace being outside and just using my body weight


Hmmm sounds like a marine to me. Improvise, adapt overcome! You definitely beat me in the pull up department.


----------



## BigSwolePump

No gym today. Need the day off honestly.

Spoke to my buddy that owns my gym and he is staying open unless ordered to close. 

So far so good.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Couldn’t take any photos - too many big guys like you around intimidating fat fukks like me... and no bitches to creep. 

but present for leg day


----------



## The Tater

Leg day tomorrow for me. I hope my gym stays open but I think the inevitable is coming. I’m buying more weight tomorrow from somewhere. I could use another couple of plates.


----------



## Seeker

Trained chest today. Gym ordered to close starting tomorrow. Got some people already invited me to use their private set ups.


----------



## Texan69

BigSwolePump said:


> Hmmm sounds like a marine to me. Improvise, adapt overcome! You definitely beat me in the pull up department.




Oorah you know it, never a reason not to get it in. I’m not gonna lie in pretty pumped about it 
my last pft at boot camp I got 19 and then i was getting only 20 once I checked into my unit. And I was 50 pounds lighter then.  The past few years have been getting 15ish but made it goal to get over 20 and got it! Next stop 30 of em


----------



## simplesteve

Gyms in Minnesota closing down tomorrow as per the governor's orders.

Going to hit up dicks or Dunham's tommorow and by a 300lb barbell set, and just make my own bench out of dimensional lumber and what not.


I've worked to God damn hard to let some fat ****in gov POS tell me I can't hit the weights.


----------



## Viduus

Just decided to move some equipment into a closed warehouse with no windows. Invite only.


----------



## simplesteve

Viduus said:


> Just decided to move some equipment into a closed warehouse with no windows. Invite only.



Do I gotta remove my dentures for an invite?


----------



## Uncle manny

I’m in the tri state aka “epicenter” so we’re all shut down. I can’t even use the private gym I use for my clients. Hoping a friend will let me use his apartment gym if not going to pick up some adjustable dumbbells.


----------



## BRICKS

How to avoid....

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B90pAaqBVOy/?igshid=1gaici5mad9zx


----------



## Boytoy

Greatest hand sanitation have ever seen


----------



## NbleSavage

BRICKS said:


> How to avoid....
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B90pAaqBVOy/?igshid=1gaici5mad9zx



Need this looped 24x7 on Fox and CNN.


----------



## Iron1

Gyms in my area closed last night at 6pm. They won't open until April 7th or unless otherwise instructed.
Today, I wake up to an inch of snow on the ground and more coming down.

I have no idea what the hell to do. This will be the longest duration I've ever gone without the gym since I started going.
Physical aspects aside, the gym is where I went to burn off the frustrations of the day. I needed that...


----------



## Gibsonator

My main gym closes as of today until further notice. other smaller gym as of last night days they're staying open but that what the first gym had said earlier yesterday so I'm sure they will be forced to close as well.
I have a bike, an eliptical, and an ab roller at home, that's it. fukkk.
On the positive side, I've never taken this kind of time off from lifting, this will be a great opportunity for some nagging aches and pains to heal.
Interested to see how my body responds to this time off. Definately going to up the cardio and get in some push ups/sits each day minimum as well as tweak my diet.
Crazy shit goin on...


----------



## CJ

Gibsonator said:


> My main gym closes as of today until further notice. other smaller gym as of last night days they're staying open but that what the first gym had said earlier yesterday so I'm sure they will be forced to close as well.
> I have a bike, an eliptical, and an ab roller at home, that's it. fukkk.
> On the positive side, I've never taken this kind of time off from lifting, this will be a great opportunity for some nagging aches and pains to heal.
> Interested to see how my body responds to this time off. Definately going to up the cardio and get in some push ups/sits each day minimum as well as tweak my diet.
> Crazy shit goin on...



Yo Gibs, grab a duffel bag, hit home depot and buy some sand and duct tape, tape the fukk out of the sand bags, toss in the duffel bag, you can do lots of shit with that. Just an idea if you're desperate.


----------



## Gibsonator

CJ275 said:


> Yo Gibs, grab a duffel bag, hit home depot and buy some sand and duct tape, tape the fukk out of the sand bags, toss in the duffel bag, you can do lots of shit with that. Just an idea if you're desperate.



lol we think alike, I was going to get some sand and lids for my home depot buckets in case I get the urge to kill someone I can think of quite a few exercises to do with those.


----------



## German89

happy st. patty's day... I shall do chest and bis. Tschuss!!


----------



## NbleSavage

The gym down the road from the apartment I'm in presently has restricted its hours but is still open fer now. Got a passable, if abbreviated, back workout in this morning. Some DB rows, bit of deadlifting (just a 5x5, nothing too heavy as I have to work today) and some lat pulls & out. Even did me cardio on one of those paddleboard looking machines.

The apartment "gym" - which is basically a multi-purpose nautilus machine with a couple treadmills - has closed.

I'm tryina' find a bodyweight workout we used to do back in the day when I fought Thai which we learned from a bloke in the US Navy Seals - was called the "30 Mins of Hell" or something along those lines. I'll keep digging and share it here if I can find it.


----------



## German89

Last work out.  Due to "State of emergency", he has to close doors at noon. 

So.. Heres to taking a few days off and rethinking of what i'll do next ... I think I've committed to getting drunk and becoming skinny.





Bloated as fukk


----------



## NbleSavage

German89 said:


> Last work out.  Due to "State of emergency", he has to close doors at noon.
> 
> So.. Heres to taking a few days off and rethinking of what i'll do next ... I think I've committed to getting drunk and becoming skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloated as fukk




Thats a fine hourglass IMO, German. No bloat about it. 

Glad I'm not the only one who's bending their elbow a bit given all this insanity. RIP me handle of Jamesons, and RIP me liver.


----------



## German89

NbleSavage said:


> Thats a fine hourglass IMO, German. No bloat about it.
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who's bending their elbow a bit given all this insanity. RIP me handle of Jamesons, and RIP me liver.



I have jameson, writers tears, bottle of jack and, i think a bottle of crown. no not crown. something else, i forget. maybe jim beam? i'm gonna go grab another bottle i think.


----------



## JackC4

What’s Clomid-19 ?


----------



## German89

JackC4 said:


> What’s Clomid-19 ?



An emotional roller coaster


----------



## BigSwolePump

Got another one in the books. Shoulders and triceps. Threw in some light chest for 10 sets just because...still recovering from a slight strain 3 weeks ago.


My gym is officially closed to public. Only key holders can enter. No more day passes until end of month. There is someone wiping down equipment 4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening.


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> Got another one in the books. Shoulders and triceps. Threw in some light chest for 10 sets just because...still recovering from a slight strain 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> My gym is officially closed to public. Only key holders can enter. No more day passes until end of month. There is someone wiping down equipment 4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening.



First. Thank you.

2. I wish my gym wouldve just stayed open to 5 people a hr. Book the hr. I wouldve gladly paid extra. It's okay though. Govt made him. He tried. He was upset when he told me.


----------



## CJ

We need Speakeasy Gyms.


----------



## Viduus

CJ275 said:


> We need Speakeasy Gyms.



I had one person park out back so I could let them come in through the back door. (Oh yeah)

Trying to get anyone training for a show or meet in every now and then. It’s a misdemeanor here so it’s really a pain to cut any corners.


----------



## CJ

Damn the Prohibition!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

My gym officially closed as of 7pm central time. I’m freaking out not sure what to do about to go purchase dumbbells have a bench and some plates about to build a gym in my garage not happy going to have to drop some cash this is starting to get crazy someone died the town over lady in neighborhood app my wife uses has the virus it’s finally hitting me shit is real


----------



## Voyagersixone

It’s over. They closed my gym today.  nowhere to go around here. 

Struggling to source equipment too. Woof.


----------



## Gibsonator

same, my 2nd smaller gym is also closed as of tomorrow.
this sucks.


----------



## Viduus

Voyagersixone said:


> It’s over. They closed my gym today.  nowhere to go around here.
> 
> Struggling to source equipment too. Woof.



Outdoor cardio time! Somewhere there’s a Snake smiling..


----------



## Iron1

One guy was panic buying all the gym's surplus equipment 30 minutes before they closed.

He threw money at them and walked off with benches, dumbbells, bars and plates. He must've spent close to $1000.


----------



## German89

Iron1 said:


> One guy was panic buying all the gym's surplus equipment 30 minutes before they closed.
> 
> He threw money at them and walked off with benches, dumbbells, bars and plates. He must've spent close to $1000.


LMFAO

oh god.


----------



## simplesteve

So found a co worker who had a weider bench, 45lb bar. 300lbs in weights   and a 25lb crimp bar.   Also came with another small skinny bar that had 2 - 25's 4  -10's and 2 - 5's
All for $250 

Going to another co workers after work to look at A few dumbbells he has. Other wise I only have 25's.   I'll take some pictures tonight. But it should get the job done.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Iron1 said:


> One guy was panic buying all the gym's surplus equipment 30 minutes before they closed.
> 
> He threw money at them and walked off with benches, dumbbells, bars and plates. He must've spent close to $1000.



He for sure spent more than $1000


----------



## BigSwolePump

Well, my main gym is still open to a few of us so I got back/traps and biceps in. I almost feel bad for posting since so many are forced to not be able to lift.

My second gym closes at 5pm today until April.

I will keep updating and getting work in for those who have to live through me. Stay strong fellas and lady


----------



## Gibsonator

just built an indestructible pullup bar from 1" galvanized pipe/fittings that'll get mounted up at home.
got 250lb sand for the army duffle bag for squats.
gonna look for some dumbells on craigslist.
I have a feeling the gyms will be closed much longer than 2 weeks.
desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Texan69

Gibsonator said:


> just built an indestructible pullup bar from 1" galvanized pipe/fittings that'll get mounted up at home.
> got 250lb sand for the army duffle bag for squats.
> gonna look for some dumbells on craigslist.
> I have a feeling the gyms will be closed much longer than 2 weeks.
> desperate times call for desperate measures.



Nice bro! 
it might be a nice change of pace force some of us to change up our routines, as long as it’s not too long I’m fine. I’m digging the body circuits for now 
it’s a nice change up but any longer than 3 weeks 
I’m gonna be itching to get all my free weights back.


----------



## simplesteve

Will make it work on short notice.


----------



## IronVeganGuy

My gym is officially shut for the time being. Starting to have withdrawal symptoms.  Other than body weight exercises (push ups, sit ups, etc), I'm stumped for ideas.


----------



## BigSwolePump

IronVeganGuy said:


> My gym is officially shut for the time being. Starting to have withdrawal symptoms.  Other than body weight exercises (push ups, sit ups, etc), I'm stumped for ideas.



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/32405-Home-workouts-to-get-you-through-the-corona-virus


----------



## Voyagersixone

Every day at about 7 my phone suggests my “workout” note... because that’s about when I work out every day and it’s where I keep a record of all my training. 

Now it’s just taunting me. 

View attachment 9441


----------



## Rot-Iron66

German89 said:


> Last work out.  Due to "State of emergency", he has to close doors at noon.
> 
> So.. Heres to taking a few days off and rethinking of what i'll do next ... I think I've committed to getting drunk and becoming skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloated as fukk



Hot..........


----------



## The Tater

Hitting chest today.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Got that “Covid pump”. Props to German for the cool new slang.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Taking the day off and did some cardio. 30 min on treadmill. Hitting Shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## TheSpectre

My gym is closed until April 2nd, at least. I guess it's back to the Bowflex and 25lb dumbbells


----------



## Jin

TheSpectre said:


> My gym is closed until April 2nd, at least. I guess it's back to the Bowflex and 25lb dumbbells



Everyone should plan on their gyms being closed through the end of May at the earliest.

if we get a reprieve from this infection in warmer weather you might hope to train during the summer. If it isn’t affected by heat then you may see gyms closed through the summer.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Everyone should plan on their gyms being closed through the end of May at the earliest.
> 
> if we get a reprieve from this infection in warmer weather you might hope to train during the summer. If it isn’t affected by heat then you may see gyms closed through the summer.



this is what I'm hearing also, they'll be closed for a couple months


----------



## CJ

Just did an Arm Day, for the first time in probably 20 years.


----------



## German89

So it's nice and mild out.. 

It's fukin POURING.

That's okay, my calves are lit anyway.  They better grow!


----------



## German89

Chest and Bis

I can't do push ups.... It's too much for my shoulder... I gotta figure something else out

Still got a okay pump.  I think my best bet is doing my "workout" while everyone is still sleeping...  Doing cardio when my son wakes up.  I think he was a little bummed out that we didn't go do stairs today.  Sorry Kidd.


----------



## BigSwolePump

2 hours in the gym today. Started off with shoulders then decided to hit chest then tris at the end. That day off was well needed. 

16 sets of shoulders

12 sets of chest 

8 sets of triceps


No idea why. I get more worried everyday that I may not get another gym workout. It is making me paranoid.


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> 2 hours in the gym today. Started off with shoulders then decided to hit chest then tris at the end. That day off was well needed.
> 
> 16 sets of shoulders
> 
> 12 sets of chest
> 
> 8 sets of triceps
> 
> 
> No idea why. I get more worried everyday that I may not get another gym workout. It is making me paranoid.



Its gonna happen... you're getting worried because everyones been shut down... itll happen... prepare now!


----------



## brock8282

Jin said:


> Everyone should plan on their gyms being closed through the end of May at the earliest.
> 
> if we get a reprieve from this infection in warmer weather you might hope to train during the summer. If it isn’t affected by heat then you may see gyms closed through the summer.



Sadly doesn’t seem to have much of a problem with the heat. It’s spreading now in Thailand pretty quickly and they are 90+ degrees this time of year.


----------



## German89

brock8282 said:


> Sadly doesn’t seem to have much of a problem with the heat. It’s spreading now in Thailand pretty quickly and they are 90+ degrees this time of year.



Lmao

I laugh because, my one chef said to me, "itll be better by the summer because the virus cant live in the heat". What!? 

Didnt Florida have a large number? 

Also.. I have a package coming from ****in florida. I'm gona have to bleach the bag before I even touch it


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Good day in home gym:

Deadlift - 4 sets of 4 - 365 lbs.
Barbell Rows (dead-stop) -  4 sets of 4 - 275 lbs.
Power Shrugs - (Smith) - 4 sets of 8 - three 45's a side.
Lat Pulldowns - 4 sets
Seated Dumbell Curls - 2 sets
Seated Hammer Curls - 2 sets


----------



## CJ

German89 said:


> Lmao
> 
> I laugh because, my one chef said to me, "itll be better by the summer because the virus cant live in the heat". What!?
> 
> Didnt Florida have a large number?
> 
> Also.. I have a package coming from ****in florida. I'm gona have to bleach the bag before I even touch it



Tell your boss that the virus is quite happy living inside of our bodies, which are 98.6°F/37°C.


----------



## dk8594

Rogue is getting so many orders right now that they are seeking 100 people and will pay them a $2 premium over minimum wage.


----------



## German89

CJ275 said:


> Tell your boss that the virus is quite happy living inside of our bodies, which are 98.6°F/37°C.


He's a retired teacher... I don't expect much from him.

Old powerlifter and nutritionist so.. I respect him for that.  



dk8594 said:


> Rogue is getting so many orders right now that they are seeking 100 people and will pay them a $2 premium over minimum wage.


I am literally about to order more bands..  I'd go eliteFTS but, the international shipping isn't worth it.


----------



## Voyagersixone

So I bought this:
View attachment 9482


it is currently:

View attachment 9483


fukk


----------



## German89

Voyagersixone said:


> So I bought this:
> View attachment 9482
> 
> 
> it is currently:
> 
> View attachment 9483
> 
> 
> fukk



Good luck!


----------



## German89

Legs and shoulders.. Good workout towards the end.  I will have to figure out intensity.  And then it got too fukin hot in here. Bloody 72 in here.  No fukin need.

I'll get ready in ten mins and do cardio.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Back and a few sets of bicep work yesterday. Forgot to post.
I was there for about an hour and a half and only had 2 other people come in total. Less and less people in the gym.

I even wore my chick magnet shirt...no chicks around tho. Fuk thats a big pic. Sorry I am so swole.








Gonna hit legs today in an hour or so.


----------



## tinymk

Squats in sleeves yesterday, worked up to a 545. 
Today is shoulders/ triceps. Lions share of the work done was closegrip bench at 275x10 for 8 sets and an additional 200 reps of band pushdowns. Tris are worn out. 
Bodyweight today was 271
View attachment 9488


----------



## The Tater

tinymk said:


> Squats in sleeves yesterday, worked up to a 545.
> Today is shoulders/ triceps. Lions share of the work done was closegrip bench at 275x10 for 8 sets and an additional 200 reps of band pushdowns. Tris are worn out.
> Bodyweight today was 271
> View attachment 9488



Damn tiny you look great brother!


----------



## Voyagersixone

The Tater said:


> Damn tiny you look great brother!



ditto! Get it man.


----------



## The Tater

This made me laugh


----------



## Rhino99

Voyagersixone said:


> So I bought this:
> View attachment 9482
> 
> 
> it is currently:
> 
> View attachment 9483
> 
> 
> fukk




Just cleared out my shed.
I have a bullsht bench and a few plates and I just ordered something similar to that, will be here wednesday. Also ordered some resistance bands.


----------



## CJ

Deadlifts: 8x3
Front Squats: 5x5
Calfs on stairs: 3 good sets


----------



## Voyagersixone

View attachment 9490

idk why it’s sideways. Oh well. 
almost dome except for pads. It’s missing a few nuts and washers so once we get those tomorrow it’ll all be done. Have resistance bands and powerblocks so I feel pretty set. REALLY want to find an incline/decline bench but everywhere around here is out or selling for 500+... for just a bench. have stairs in the unit too so feel good about leg possibilities. 

partner has been using machines since 2012 and is terrified about having to adjust to this setup. Excited to finally be the teacher a bit


----------



## Revo

all my city gyms are closed soooo no gym for me ...


----------



## Boytoy

Gyms in my area closing Wednesday


----------



## Soulcrusher

Gyms are closed here. Luckily for my beginners body and insecurities, I purchased a cheap bench and 2- 15's and 30 lb dumbbells. Out of boredom made my own fat grips from pipe insulation foam. Gotta get gains somehow


----------



## Voyagersixone

Updates...

incline/decline bench is put together... just needs to have upper pad secured and everything tightened up: https://imgur.com/5COW1mi

standing rack is put together... just needs to have pads put on...:https://imgur.com/YIcArE1

and it’s a small space so I need to do some reorganization. But by tomorrow I should be all set.


----------



## German89

Chest and bis today... Workouts are getting a tiny bit better... Legit cannot do a push up. it's too painful.

no cardio - rain.

tomorrow morning i'll sneak out and do the stairs in the woods.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Well, my gym is closing Wed until 4/7. My mind was telling me to go to the gym today but my body is worn out from leg day yesterday.

I may get in tomorrow for a last workout for 2 weeks(probably longer).


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> Well, my gym is closing Wed until 4/7. My mind was telling me to go to the gym today but my body is worn out from leg day yesterday.
> 
> I may get in tomorrow for a last workout for 2 weeks(probably longer).



welcome to the club :32 (17):


----------



## Voyagersixone

BigSwolePump said:


> Well, my gym is closing Wed until 4/7. My mind was telling me to go to the gym today but my body is worn out from leg day yesterday.
> 
> I may get in tomorrow for a last workout for 2 weeks(probably longer).




Sorry to hear it brother!


----------



## Seeker

The other day I squated my 120lb daughter for 8 sets of 20 reps while she sat on my shoulders, then I rode my bike up and down a hill near my house. Saturday I did 10 sets of 10 pullups, and 10 sets of chin ups from a 7 foot tall thick tree branch. Today I did 10 sets of 20 pushups walked a couple miles in my neighborhood.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Seeker said:


> The other day I squated my 120lb daughter for 8 sets of 20 reps while she sat on my shoulders, then I rode my bike up and down a hill near my house. Saturday I did 10 sets of 10 pullups, and 10 sets of chin ups from a 7 foot tall thick tree branch. Today I did 10 sets of 20 pushups walked a couple miles in my neighborhood.



you are so fukking awesome uncle seek.


----------



## Voyagersixone

All done! Ready to get back to it tomorrow. 
https://imgur.com/Iv1TAkL


----------



## Soulcrusher

Get at it!


----------



## Soulcrusher

German89 said:


> Chest and bis today... Workouts are getting a tiny bit better... Legit cannot do a push up. it's too painful.
> 
> no cardio - rain.
> 
> tomorrow morning i'll sneak out and do the stairs in the woods.


I want to train today but being only a month in I feel like my tendons need more rest then my muscles. My body has been on pizza and Xbox mode for too long and my joints hurt the most.


----------



## Voyagersixone

View attachment 9510

back at it


----------



## NbleSavage

^^ Great to have under these conditions ^^
(Power Blocks)


----------



## Texan69

German89 said:


> Legs and shoulders.. Good workout towards the end.  I will have to figure out intensity.  And then it got too fukin hot in here. Bloody 72 in here.  No fukin need.
> 
> I'll get ready in ten mins and do cardio.



shoot it’s 88 here in Texas and it feels nice lol


----------



## Voyagersixone

NbleSavage said:


> ^^ Great to have under these conditions ^^
> (Power Blocks)



we got the very last set that I could find in the city -


----------



## German89

Voyagersixone said:


> All done! Ready to get back to it tomorrow.
> https://imgur.com/Iv1TAkL



what's the point of going to the gym now?


----------



## German89

Texan69 said:


> shoot it’s 88 here in Texas and it feels nice lol


72 inside the house.

it was like 30 or lower


----------



## German89

15 mins power walking around the track to warm up
25 to 30 mins doing the stairs

I dont like doing the stairs at this place but, it was too dark for the woods... Actually, when I pulled up, deer were just chillin.  Even though I honked, she gave me sass. 

Did a back workout... It was OKAY.  My son was weight for me at the end.  Rolled him in a blanket and just went as man as i could at the end.  He's a team player.

I did some tris as well. 

down five pounds... I guess.. Next Covid goal is to drop another five pounds... I know I won't tighten up but, it's just something to work towards.


----------



## Voyagersixone

German89 said:


> what's the point of going to the gym now?



the open showers


----------



## The Tater

In the dungeon for now. I’ve got a plate rack not pictured so I’m good on weight. I need some of those adjustable dumbbells though. Heaviest I have are 45’s


----------



## Voyagersixone

The Tater said:


> In the dungeon for now. I’ve got a plate rack not pictured so I’m good on weight. I need some of those adjustable dumbbells though. Heaviest I have are 45’s



Nice setup man!!! Yeah I'm loving the adjustables...


----------



## Texan69

German89 said:


> 72 inside the house.
> 
> it was like 30 or lower



oh shoot ya screw that lol


----------



## Voyagersixone

Texan69 said:


> oh shoot ya screw that lol



It was weirdly like 60 one day two weeks ago. other than that 40 has been the highest lately... averaging 25-30 where me and German live (well, she's a few hours away but cold is cold). 

I hate it


----------



## German89

Texan69 said:


> oh shoot ya screw that lol



No.  Cold is good.  Nice way to start the day.


----------



## German89

Voyagersixone said:


> It was weirdly like 60 one day two weeks ago. other than that 40 has been the highest lately... averaging 25-30 where me and German live (well, she's a few hours away but cold is cold).
> 
> I hate it



LMFAO. but it ain't ND cold so.... Its just cool.


----------



## Seeker

Today is supposed to be squats. I'll have my daughter up on my shoulders again later. It's been 9 days since gyms closed around here and I'm starting to feel emotional loss. My lady, for the longest time believes that I have sensory issues and that weightlifting is what keeps me in line. Keeps me grounded. Sane. It's getting really hard for me.  I need to actually lift some damn weights. This home shit isn't cutting it anymore


----------



## Gibsonator

Damn Seeker I'm feeling the same way.
Started getting depressed yesterday actually.
Although I'm making sure I'm kicking my own ass with these home workouts it just doesnt even begin to cut it, or replace the joy I got in the gym. 
fingers crossed the open April 1st.


----------



## The Tater




----------



## tinymk

The Tater said:


>


that made me laugh out loud Funny shit


----------



## Robdjents

Well i have a stack of wood for the ages....ordered a rack bench and bar shoukd be here soon


----------



## German89




----------



## Voyagersixone

German89 said:


>



omg. That looks painful. 
but oddly kind of fun if it were warm


----------



## German89

Voyagersixone said:


> omg. That looks painful.
> but oddly kind of fun if it were warm


I hate going down... it's a different kind of calve workout... mine have been sore for a week.. finally calming down

I did a half hour there today..  I'll slowly work up to 45 mins.  There is only so much of my own thoughts I can take.  I can't watch hockey high lights, or anything..  I actually have to focus on going up and down.  And not be in peoples way. 7 am was perfect time..


----------



## Voyagersixone

German89 said:


> I hate going down... it's a different kind of calve workout... mine have been sore for a week.. finally calming down
> 
> I did a half hour there today..  I'll slowly work up to 45 mins.  There is only so much of my own thoughts I can take.  I can't watch hockey high lights, or anything..  I actually have to focus on going up and down.  And not be in peoples way. 7 am was perfect time..



7am... barf. If it were later you could just sext me dirty things the whole time and I could distract you. 


and officially checking in for my home gym time.


----------



## German89

Seeker said:


> Today is supposed to be squats. I'll have my daughter up on my shoulders again later. It's been 9 days since gyms closed around here and I'm starting to feel emotional loss. My lady, for the longest time believes that I have sensory issues and that weightlifting is what keeps me in line. Keeps me grounded. Sane. It's getting really hard for me.  I need to actually lift some damn weights. This home shit isn't cutting it anymore



It's just temporary.

I had my kid in a burrito wrap, and did rows.  Tomorrow... I have legs.  I'm debating if I want to use him as weight again.  

Sometimes when we do stairs, I put him on my back as well. 

It's the routine you're lacking.  You need to ground your routine.  It'll take a bit but, you'll get it.. I feel happy and confident again. I wasn't planing on maintaining.  I was starting to ease into my cut.  I know I'll lose a few pounds but, right now, it's just looking full and feeling like, I accomplished something, for MYSELF.

The stairs I do in the morning do it for me.  That physical, leaving the house, and driving to them, doing them, coming home.  It's good.  I see the sun rise and it's peace. 

I finally, finally had a decent chest workout.   Bis not yet. but they got a good pump.


----------



## German89

Voyagersixone said:


> 7am... barf. If it were later you could just sext me dirty things the whole time and I could distract you.
> 
> 
> and officially checking in for my home gym time.



LMFAO.  I can't even text going up and down these stairs... I have to put my phone in my pocket... I actually almost slipped today


----------



## Voyagersixone

German89 said:


> It's just temporary.
> 
> I had my kid in a burrito wrap, and did rows.  Tomorrow... I have legs.  I'm debating if I want to use him as weight again.
> 
> Sometimes when we do stairs, I put him on my back as well.
> 
> It's the routine you're lacking.  You need to ground your routine.  It'll take a bit but, you'll get it.. I feel happy and confident again. I wasn't planing on maintaining.  I was starting to ease into my cut.  I know I'll lose a few pounds but, right now, it's just looking full and feeling like, I accomplished something, for MYSELF.
> 
> The stairs I do in the morning do it for me.  That physical, leaving the house, and driving to them, doing them, coming home.  It's good.  I see the sun rise and it's peace.
> 
> I finally, finally had a decent chest workout.   Bis not yet. but they got a good pump.



shes right, uncle seek. It’s about the routine and trying to find a new one - a fulfilling one - when all our old tools are unavailable. You’ve got this man. We are here for you. 



German89 said:


> LMFAO.  I can't even text going up and down these stairs... I have to put my phone in my pocket... I actually almost slipped today



LOL please don’t die


----------



## BigSwolePump

Been looking around for some weights to use at home. Everywhere seems to be sold out. Haven't been to the gym since Sunday and I am already going crazy.


----------



## Voyagersixone

BigSwolePump said:


> Been looking around for some weights to use at home. Everywhere seems to be sold out. Haven't been to the gym since Sunday and I am already going crazy.



yeah man. It’s awful. We had to go to several different places over several days to get what we needed. There’s been a massive run on all sorts of fitness equipment, and the costs are going up too. Good luck brother


----------



## Bobbyloads

BigSwolePump said:


> Been looking around for some weights to use at home. Everywhere seems to be sold out. Haven't been to the gym since Sunday and I am already going crazy.



Yeah I’ve been looking for more myself it’s rough luckily I got what I got when I did and then also they just build steps on the hill at a park by my house took a lunch and went there today I’m going crazy sitting home and waiting for my results so they let me back to work smh


----------



## metsfan4life

BigSwolePump said:


> Been looking around for some weights to use at home. Everywhere seems to be sold out. Haven't been to the gym since Sunday and I am already going crazy.




no kidding!!! i was okay for the 2 weeks but now tacking on 3 more, its insane. was going to pick some up but the place sold out before i could order online. found one 100miles away, wife needed some help and by the time i got back to the computer.... sold out and wont be getting more for a few weeks. no where has any. literally stuck with a treadmill


----------



## German89

metsfan4life said:


> no kidding!!! i was okay for the 2 weeks but now tacking on 3 more, its insane. was going to pick some up but the place sold out before i could order online. found one 100miles away, wife needed some help and by the time i got back to the computer.... sold out and wont be getting more for a few weeks. no where has any. literally stuck with a treadmill



I'll trade you bands for treadmill

If you didn't plan on leaning out.. now is your time.


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> Been looking around for some weights to use at home. Everywhere seems to be sold out. Haven't been to the gym since Sunday and I am already going crazy.



I don't know who mentioned it.  But said rouge was having delays...  Literally when he said it I said I better get myself something now before it's too late.  I was going to grab the mountain dog bands off eliteFTS but, then customs would hit me... Lucikly i was able to grab bands from rouge but.. they're coming from the states and it's been a week now.  I probably wont get them for another 2 weeks but i won't get hit with a customs fee.  Bloody bull shit.  Customs fee = the tax i would've paid if I bought them here.  Horsehit.


----------



## Voyagersixone

German89 said:


> I don't know who mentioned it.  But said rouge was having delays...  Literally when he said it I said I better get myself something now before it's too late.  I was going to grab the mountain dog bands off eliteFTS but, then customs would hit me... Lucikly i was able to grab bands from rouge but.. they're coming from the states and it's been a week now.  I probably wont get them for another 2 weeks but i won't get hit with a customs fee.  Bloody bull shit.  Customs fee = the tax i would've paid if I bought them here.  Horsehit.



if you want to try a trek to the city fitness depot had bands last I was there. Don’t know if they’re still open tho.


----------



## The Tater

1 hour cardio this morning and about to do another hour of cardio this afternoon.


----------



## mistah187

My gym never closes. Well I guess it opens and closes everyday. It's my garage though...


----------



## German89

Voyagersixone said:


> if you want to try a trek to the city fitness depot had bands last I was there. Don’t know if they’re still open tho.



My packs coming from NY... I am freaking the fukk out.  How do I know it's not contaminated?

do i lysol spray it first? open it up outside and bring in items and sanitize? 

Why has my life been turned upside fukin down?!

CJ look what you caused!  I can't even sleep at night without my thoughts taking over.


----------



## tinymk

Relax little buddy.  Just wipe everything down and wash your hands.  We have deadlifts tonight, see how that goes


----------



## simplesteve

I still go into Walmart and lick the handle on the cart... No ****s givin here.

I sanitize the handle afterwards.... As to not spread my germs.


----------



## Gibsonator

The Tater said:


> 1 hour cardio this morning and about to do another hour of cardio this afternoon.



You gon' waste away taterz!


----------



## Rhino99

German89 said:


> I don't know who mentioned it.  But said rouge was having delays...  Literally when he said it I said I better get myself something now before it's too late.  I was going to grab the mountain dog bands off eliteFTS but, then customs would hit me... Lucikly i was able to grab bands from rouge but.. they're coming from the states and it's been a week now.  I probably wont get them for another 2 weeks but i won't get hit with a customs fee.  Bloody bull shit.  Customs fee = the tax i would've paid if I bought them here.  Horsehit.



I ordered some off amazon and had it in 2 days


----------



## Voyagersixone

Rhino99 said:


> I ordered some off amazon and had it in 2 days



G is in Canada so it’s a little different -
but that’s super fast right now given some of the restrictions they are putting on their shipments. Was this recent?


----------



## Rhino99

I know she's in canada, I don't know the differences just throwing it out there and yes it was Thursday when I ordered and I had on monday


----------



## Voyagersixone

Rhino99 said:


> I know she's in canada, I don't know the differences just throwing it out there and yes it was Thursday when I ordered and I had on monday



okay, sorry, I didn’t know you knew. So I said it. 
yes there are differences. 

Despite most of this post, I’m fascinated to learn they’re still doing two day delivery. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gibsonator

looks like I got these bad boys just in time before they sold out 
https://imgur.com/a/5YIGWrT
broke them in real good tonight with a decent pull workout.
but damn, I miss my weights, so damn bad


----------



## CJ

Simply, basic workout yesterday.

Squats, 8x3
Deadlifts, 3x10

Tuesday, after an upper body lifting session, I busted out the kettlebell and did 20 minutes of alternating swings and goblet squats.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

*Yesterday:*

Deadlifts - Worked up to a 445 single. (315 x 4 (2 sets), 405 x 4 (2 sets) 445 for 1)
Bent Barbell Rows - 250 lbs for 4x4
Power Shrugs - 315 for 4 sets
Lat pull-downs - 4 sets
D-Bell curls with 50's, 4 sets...


----------



## Jin

Rot-Iron66 said:


> *Yesterday:*
> 
> Deadlifts - Worked up to a 445 single. (315 x 4 (2 sets), 405 x 4 (2 sets) 445 for 1)
> Bent Barbell Rows - 250 lbs for 4x4
> Power Shrugs - 315 for 4 sets
> Lat pull-downs - 4 sets
> D-Bell curls with 50's, 4 sets...



JACKED AF!!!!  Wow.....


----------



## Bobbyloads

Rot-Iron66 said:


> *Yesterday:*
> 
> Deadlifts - Worked up to a 445 single. (315 x 4 (2 sets), 405 x 4 (2 sets) 445 for 1)
> Bent Barbell Rows - 250 lbs for 4x4
> Power Shrugs - 315 for 4 sets
> Lat pull-downs - 4 sets
> D-Bell curls with 50's, 4 sets...



I would be good once I get that big lol **** man I need a real gym ASAP and 3 more years


----------



## Gibsonator

well, the 90lb powerblocks I was gonna buy for $530 are now gone, they have a set that goes to 50lbs for $600 that you can expand to 90lbs for another $250... too rich for my blood, would rather buy actual dumbells if I'm gonna drop that kinda dough.
I will be a master at resistance band workouts and ghetto bucket/duffle bag lifts in no time i guess.


----------



## Gibsonator

double posted


----------



## simplesteve

Gibsonator said:


> well, the 90lb powerblocks I was gonna buy for $530 are now gone, they have a set that goes to 50lbs for $600 that you can expand to 90lbs for another $250... too rich for my blood, would rather buy actual dumbells if I'm gonna drop that kinda dough.
> I will be a master at resistance band workouts and ghetto bucket/duffle bag lifts in no time i guess.



Made some 95# dumbbells... A little big but will make due lol


----------



## Gibsonator

simplesteve said:


> Made some 95# dumbbells... A little big but will make due lol



lmao omg man that is histyrical :32 (18):
lemme know how that works for chest press & ohp


----------



## simplesteve

Gibsonator said:


> lmao omg man that is histyrical :32 (18):
> lemme know how that works for chest press & ohp



I am guessing if I do a ohp I will knock my self out.


----------



## German89

stairs and legs


----------



## German89

Here is a future picture of myself

5 weeks after lockdown


----------



## Texan69

An acquaintance of mine just found a fitness equipment store that is open and dropped $4k for a home gym, too bad his wife is freaking out and won’t let others come over...I was willing to pay to use it. I don’t have that kind of money to drop right now. But I located a set of 25’s and 35’s and have one resistance band so I’m working with that for now in addition to push ups and pull ups. 
starting to get restless.


----------



## German89

Alrrright...  I'm joking.

Prelockdown

I hope to just stay here


----------



## bigdog

I had some stuff from when I first started. I bought a Inverted leg press and a preacher curl rack off craigslist for 400 bucks. Searching for more plates and heavier dumbells. May as well build the dogpound gym now so if anything happens again my shit stays open!


----------



## Voyagersixone

German89 said:


> Here is a future picture of myself
> 
> 5 weeks after lockdown



twinsies my love


----------



## simplesteve

German89 said:


> Alrrright...  I'm joking.
> 
> Prelockdown
> 
> I hope to just stay here





Ooof  makes me feel like a thirsty nibba.


----------



## German89

Okay... So.. I just took the child on a walk.. He ran freely. Did not need leash... 

I threw ten pounds in his backpack... I'll have to get more weight.. Found a perfect location for sand so. I'll grab some sand tomorrow morning..

Anyway 8.30 to go around one time, if I do 2 laps roughly under 20mins, 3 or 4x a day.. should keep me busy.  I know he wont want to, he will get sick of it. But, whatever, I need to do it. I spoke to my doctor today, to get some more meds... OCD was causing too much anxiety, got some more loraz. I'll take it when I notice my thoughts going.  Lets see how this added cardio will do.. 

I'll still look like homer after this.


----------



## Voyagersixone

No stairs today
legs on fire
but here https://imgur.com/hvdgBvi


----------



## dk8594

Voyagersixone said:


> No stairs today
> legs on fire
> but here https://imgur.com/hvdgBvi



I always thought those dumbbells were a smart idea.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

I have no weights at home, so I am going to have to perform a prison style workout, walk the dog more, and use my wife's Pilates machine.  Granted, she never used the Pilates machine either, so it's about time it gets some use, lol.

As for the prison workout, FD offered to drop the soap in the shower if I pick it up...  I was thinking more along the lines of planks, push ups and sit ups...


----------



## CJ

Quick pre dinner session:

Power Clean triples
225lbsx3x5 sets 

Pendlay Rows
175lbsx6x5 sets


----------



## German89

Stairs for 20. 

Too many guys were starting to come down for fishing.. I'll have to go a little earlier. They seem to come around 630am aaannnoyinnnggg


----------



## BigSwolePump

Did 200 pushups this morning. Depression city. I can't find any weights anywhere.


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> Did 200 pushups this morning. Depression city. I can't find any weights anywhere.



yea man sold out unless you wanna spend big bucks on the good shit.


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> Did 200 pushups this morning. Depression city. I can't find any weights anywhere.


get your kid on you to add some weight?

otherwise, want a bite of carrot cake?


----------



## simplesteve

Gonna hit some incline chest later today,
 dumbbell pull overs, 
Dumbbell flys
Incline Skull crushers,
Overhead tricep dumbbell extensions
And maybe some other shit for shoulders I might throw in between.


----------



## Viduus

Alright... you guys are motivating me to get off my ass and do something.

Spent the whole week framing walls in my cabin and running electricity. That was a decent workout but it’s time to start getting back to a routine.

Running stairs actually sounded fun... just need to find some now.


----------



## Gibsonator

learning how to really push it hard with the bands.
which works best for each movement, how to tie em off differently/grab differently.
basically copying my gym routine best I can minus the actual fukking weight :32 (8):
yesterday hit chest tris, today delts/bis, pretty damn good pump for what it is.


----------



## BigSwolePump

German89 said:


> get your kid on you to add some weight?
> 
> otherwise, want a bite of carrot cake?



Mmmm carrot cake....


----------



## Voyagersixone

BigSwolePump said:


> Mmmm carrot cake....



with chocolate milk!!!


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> Mmmm carrot cake....



Lmfao you like carrot cake!!!?!??! Uh ohhhh <3 

My. Fukkin. Fave!


----------



## BigSwolePump

German89 said:


> Lmfao you like carrot cake!!!?!??! Uh ohhhh <3
> 
> My. Fukkin. Fave!



My favorite since I was a kid. Especially homemade!


----------



## PFM

Seeker said:


> Got some deadlifts and upper back in today. Rainy day here and just chillin now. A good nap is about to happen



Your Prius has fold down rear seats?


----------



## Seeker

PFM said:


> Your Prius has fold down rear seats?



Haha hey old friend. Come out here and build me a gym please


----------



## CJ

Another short and sweet workout today:

A) Strict Press, 5x5+  2:00r
-135x5,5,5,5,8

B) Pushups, accumulate 100 reps, short rest

C1) EZ Bar Upright Rows, 5 sets to failure plus partials 
C2) Band Pull Aparts
-alternate, rest 0:30 between sets


----------



## German89

walked around the block 2x... i think it's a KM around once.. so 2KM.. with 25lbs in my back pack.. got it done in 16 mins... i want to get it down to 14


----------



## German89

25mins of stairs, in the dark, with light rain. peace.


----------



## The Tater

Leg day today. Squat city


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Pull day baby! Row row row your back, flexing all the way:32 (20):


----------



## German89

Chest and bis


----------



## sbtats

Leg day! Loving the home gym!


----------



## TODAY

I probably burned more calories rigging an improvised GHR on my balcony than i did actually working out today.


----------



## Gibsonator

30 mins cardio then full leg workout with bands.
wow that was ultra ghey.
give me my gym back damnit!!!! :32 (9):


----------



## Voyagersixone

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Pull day baby! Row row row your back, flexing all the way:32 (20):



<3! I love this


----------



## metsfan4life

Mowing grass, walk the dog, yard work. About as close to a gym as I can get. Bought 300lbs weights only to find out it ain’t gonna fit in basement and would have to back both cars out everytime in the garage. Fail


----------



## BigSwolePump

Found this old gem today. Better than nothing I guess. All 80 pounds of it...


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> Found this old gem today. Better than nothing I guess. All 80 pounds of it...



yessss and it has the old vinyl weights haha. rep that shit out brother


----------



## Voyagersixone

Been feeling a bit weak this weekend and haven’t slept terribly well, but I showed up for some work today.


----------



## German89

Voyagersixone said:


> Been feeling a bit weak this weekend and haven’t slept terribly well, but I showed up for some work today.



Pitter patter!

About to do stairs.. bringing my belt and bands. And will finish with to lats with resistance


----------



## German89

Cardio done... 

Added bands at the end. First 2 laps were awkward. After that it was fine. Just was more worried about the band sliding out from under my shoe and nailing me in the vag. 



https://postimages.org/


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> Cardio done...
> 
> Added bands at the end. First 2 laps were awkward. After that it was fine. Just was more worried about the band sliding out from under my shoe and nailing me in the vag.



Vag.  Bahahaha


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> Vag.  Bahahaha



LMFAO.. It could happen and then i'll have a booboo and nooone to kiss it better cause, social distancing </3

Shut up!


----------



## CJ

German89 said:


> LMFAO.. It could happen and then i'll have a booboo and nooone to kiss it better cause, social distancing </3
> 
> Shut up!



There's always Zoom! :32 (18):


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> There's always Zoom! :32 (18):



Don’t give her any ideas!


----------



## Rot-Iron66

German89 said:


> LMFAO.. It could happen and then i'll have a booboo and nooone to kiss it better cause, social distancing </3
> 
> Shut up!



Im pretty sure most of us would ignore social distancing and sign up for that... :32 (1):


----------



## German89

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Im pretty sure most of us would ignore social distancing and sign up for that... :32 (1):



Lmfao I'll have to wait a life time.. the 'rona as brought my trust issues to another level.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

German89 said:


> Lmfao I'll have to wait a life time.. the 'rona as brought my trust issues to another level.



I know it... I had a bunch of old York standard plates I put on Craigslist as I dont have much use for 1"-hole plates. (I keep some for my lat machine, etc).
The guy that came to buy 'em goes to shake my hand (didn't look like the cleanest gent I've ever seen), I just said "sorry bud" and didn't extend my hand.
He apologized and said he forgot and just isn't used to it yet. I told him "no worries, just not touching strangers right now".

If Trish Stratus showed up to buy em though, I'd probably make an exception...


----------



## German89

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I know it... I had a bunch of old York standard plates I put on Craigslist as I dont have much use for 1"-hole plates. (I keep some for my lat machine, etc).
> The guy that came to buy 'em goes to shake my hand (didn't look like the cleanest gent I've ever seen), I just said "sorry bud" and didn't extend my hand.
> He apologized and said he forgot and just isn't used to it yet. I told him "no worries, just not touching strangers right now".
> 
> If Trish Stratus showed up to buy em though, I'd probably make an exception...



LMFAO... Yup... just can't trust anyone...  My younger sister said she was coming home for the night.  I said no. 2 weeks. you are to stay away for 2 weeks. you made the decision that you couldn't do it alone and went to a friends.  You could've stayed here with us, and kept busy.  That's on you.  Now you stay out.  I don't know where you been, what you been doing, who you been with.  She went off on me but, it's the truth.  Sorry kiddo.  that's life.


----------



## dk8594

I remembered last night that my wife bought PX90 a couple of years back and it's been sitting in the basement since.

Desperate times call for desperate measures, so I checked it out on youtube to remind myself what it is....

Literally laughed out loud.....I can't.....I just can't.......no f-ing way!


----------



## German89

fuk... i wanna get ripped... in 30 mins. a. day.

DYS you suck!


----------



## German89

Stairs... Now shoulders


----------



## CJ

Pendlay Rows, 5 sets all until form breakdown.

Pullups, 5 sets to R 8/9, last set to failure plus a few partials. 

Inverted Ring Rows, 3 sets to failure, focusing on back squeeze with an isometric hold at full contraction.


----------



## tinymk

Fun night on dead’s off floor.  First time testing grip since having both wrists operated on.  Went 611 for 3 sets of 1 with limited rest and finished with 501x10.  No grip issues.


----------



## German89

Stairs were done... Finally worked up a sweat..

I had to put my sleeves on for my knee. helped a lot... and i was able to accomplish going down the stairs with the bands.. Did not slip off and nail me in the vagina


----------



## German89

tinymk said:


> Fun night on dead’s off floor.  First time testing grip since having both wrists operated on.  Went 611 for 3 sets of 1 with limited rest and finished with 501x10.  No grip issues.


Carpel tunnel?


----------



## tinymk

German89 said:


> Carpel tunnel?


Both hands and I had it pretty bad.


----------



## German89

tinymk said:


> Both hands and I had it pretty bad.


My surgery is booked for October...  Doc agreed to do both at the same time..  My carpel tunnel is severe... Constant numbness, no feelings in my finger tips. runs up into one of my forearms.  it's awful.

what were some things you did to help with recovery?


----------



## tinymk

Stayed out of the gym for 2 weeks and let the wrist heal.  I chose the cut your wrists surgery not the open surgery where they cut through the pads of your hand.  The healing time is longer if they open up your hands.  The surgery was cake really. 
It was sore in the gym for several weeks and then just went away. Testing my grip was a great thing as my deadlift grip was really apparent I was at a loss. My hands would just pop open with anything over 600. 
I would not recommend doing them both in same surgery. my surgeon would not do it says you have no way to clean your butt if both hands are wrapped.


----------



## German89

tinymk said:


> Stayed out of the gym for 2 weeks and let the wrist heal.  I chose the cut your wrists surgery not the open surgery where they cut through the pads of your hand.  The healing time is longer if they open up your hands.  The surgery was cake really.
> It was sore in the gym for several weeks and then just went away. Testing my grip was a great thing as my deadlift grip was really apparent I was at a loss. My hands would just pop open with anything over 600.
> I would not recommend doing them both in same surgery. my surgeon would not do it says you have no way to clean your butt if both hands are wrapped.



Yeah.. but I need to work. So. If that means I gotta figure it out. I will... 

I'll probably need to wait another now since covid..

And I should ask to cut wrists. Not hand. He said hed cut in my palm so... tell him. Do it the other way lol thank you sir!


----------



## tinymk

German89 said:


> And I should ask to cut wrists. Not hand. He said hed cut in my palm so... tell him. Do it the other way lol thank you sir!


I did and he told me there would be considerable less wound care with the wrists. 2 little cuts maybe 2-1/2” long was it. You can barely see em. Make no mistake on the little scars though they are messing with stuff. Benching with this done was a bear for several weeks.


----------



## Seeker

Just got an email from Amazon that my bands should arrive 4/9. Never would I imagine that I would be so excited to receive bands.


----------



## German89

Seeker said:


> Just got an email from Amazon that my bands should arrive 4/9. Never would I imagine that I would be so excited to receive bands.



bandz will make her dance..

mine are to be here TODAY!!!! where is this motherfukin mailman!!!


----------



## Seeker

German89 said:


> bandz will make her dance..
> 
> mine are to be here TODAY!!!! where is this motherfukin mailman!!!



Haha lucky you! Damngit.


----------



## Uncle manny

I hear you guys. Can’t wait for my pull-up bar coming in Monday. Just hope it’s strong enough!


----------



## German89

Canada Post. Worthless Kunts..

I'm pretty sure I will never get this pack. As they are redirecting my pack to my, "NEW" address.. I'd love to fukkin know where my new address is. Hope it's nicer than where I am.


----------



## German89

So.. I am so sorry boys but, I had to pull a karen. 

I went down the steps this morning, put my phone down to put my gloves on and I see motherfukkin CHALK!!!! 

Some twat decided it would be so fukkin cute, and adorable.  Motivational.  Inspirational.  To FUKK with the steps.  I say this with sarcasm, such LOVELY art work was presented before us. I couldn't focus.  It infected my workout. 

I tried not letting it get to me but, it was hard to actually focus with the distraction.  I snagged some pictures and told the city.  I mean, I am only worried for the safety of fellow fishermen who will most likely trip/misplace footing because, I did it a few times.  

AANNNDDDD GGGUUESSS WHATTT!!

Band slipped and whipped me in on the bum.  It was rather a pleasurable pain! 

Thank you.





I took a extra helios because I was so excited to really get into it.  I couldn't burn it off so I am left with anxiety. LMAO.  I love myself.


----------



## German89

Thank god


----------



## Seeker

German89 said:


> Thank god



Ahhh good for you.  I gotta wait another dang week. Get to work


----------



## CJ

Another basic home workout:

Inc Bench, 5x5   3:00r
DB Bench, slight decline, 3@r9+   2:00r
Strict OH Press, 3@r9+   2:00r
EZ Bar Skullcrushers, 2x Max Reps   2:00r


----------



## The Tater

German89 said:


> Thank god



Juicy J approves this message.


----------



## BigSwolePump

10 sets of 50 on bench with my 100lb weak ass gym setup along with overhead tricep extentions and bodyweight reverse grip dips.

Governor extended stay home order until April 26th. Motherfukers...


----------



## The Tater

My home bench sucks so I rigged up a little platform for my feet. It’s just right now. 

Chest and triceps. Going for a 3 mile run in a minute.


----------



## German89

The Tater said:


> Juicy J approves this message.



Once I finally eat.. I will be listening to the song as I warm up. I should go for a quick lap


----------



## German89

40 mins stairs... Finally some sweat. Probably because it wasn't too cold and i took 3 helios. Also picking the pace up helped..  Guess I been dragging ass..


----------



## BigSwolePump

German89 said:


> 40 mins stairs... Finally some sweat. Probably because it wasn't too cold and i took 3 helios. Also picking the pace up helped..  Guess I been dragging ass..



Need to pick up the pace...slacker :32 (18):


----------



## dk8594

So pissed that I threw out that shake weight I got for Christmas. I could be doing 60 curls every minute right now.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Barbell rows, dumbell rows, deadlifts, lat pulldowns(60lbs lol) and barbell and dumbell curls. I lost track on how many reps since I have whole 100lbs or so but I got work in.


----------



## Gibsonator

couldnt find the thread we had these videos posted in, Fouad put out a couple that have some good ideas...


----------



## Gibsonator

will be using some of the tips from this back video this morning along with some bis


----------



## German89

Gibsonator said:


> will be using some of the tips from this back video this morning along with some bis


LMAO I literally just watched this


----------



## Gibsonator

German89 said:


> LMAO I literally just watched this



I like Fouad a lot!
His podcasts are great too!
lol the part where he says "nows not the time to be a fat fukk" :32 (18):


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> couldnt find the thread we had these videos posted in, Fouad put out a couple that have some good ideas...



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/32405-Home-workouts-to-get-you-through-the-corona-virus


I should probably get some bands too.


----------



## Seeker

Still waiting for my bands! Ugh not till next week. :/


----------



## Gibsonator

back n bis resistance band workout with the wife.
love how I get her pic in the perfect angle/lighting and she does me dirty like this and I look soft with no detail... bitch :32 (18):
oh the dawgs joined in too :32 (13):







https://imgur.com/a/y4Tmu1s


----------



## Seeker

Gibsonator said:


> back n bis resistance band workout with the wife.
> love how I get her pic in the perfect angle/lighting and she does me dirty like this and I look soft with no detail... bitch :32 (18):
> oh the dawgs joined in too :32 (13):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/y4Tmu1s



When did you move?


----------



## tinymk

Nice backs brother!


----------



## Gibsonator

Seeker said:


> When did you move?



been at this spot for about 2 years now brother


----------



## German89

Gibsonator said:


> I like Fouad a lot!
> His podcasts are great too!
> lol the part where he says "nows not the time to be a fat fukk" :32 (18):



Good Canadian Athlete


----------



## dragon1952

Gibsonator said:


> back n bis resistance band workout with the wife.
> love how I get her pic in the perfect angle/lighting and she does me dirty like this and I look soft with no detail... bitch :32 (18):
> oh the dawgs joined in too :32 (13):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/y4Tmu1s



Damn...she looks as big as you ;^ )


----------



## Gibsonator

dragon1952 said:


> Damn...she looks as big as you ;^ )



she's a lil beast :32 (12):


----------



## CJ

Squats, 3x5+
Squats, 5x8-10
Leg Curls, 3x8-10
Stair Calfs, 3x max w/53 lb KB
Stair Calfs, 3x max @BW


----------



## Seeker

View attachment 9615


Went for a long hour fuking walk. More pushups. Bands ship on Wednesday. Here's a pic of tree. Yay.


----------



## German89

Seeker said:


> View attachment 9615
> 
> 
> Went for a long hour fuking walk. More pushups. Bands ship on Wednesday. Here's a pic of tree. Yay.



YAY... You okay seeks?

I did only 20 mins of the stairs.. I got a alright shoulder pump in... My bodyfat is climbing.  I need to get a bike or something. I'm about to do two laps alone.  My son couldn't keep up. and then, he's down to do hills later.. Which is.. Him rolling down them and me just climbing up


----------



## Seeker

German89 said:


> YAY... You okay seeks?
> 
> I did only 20 mins of the stairs.. I got a alright shoulder pump in... My bodyfat is climbing.  I need to get a bike or something. I'm about to do two laps alone.  My son couldn't keep up. and then, he's down to do hills later.. Which is.. Him rolling down them and me just climbing up



Lol yeah I'm ok as can be. I'm holding up decently physically. Lots of fuking pushups, hill climbs and bike riding around my neighborhood. But I need to lift some fuking weights. These bands I got coming might help. Eh, we'll see. I can see the muscularity start to decline if I cannot  lift actual weights. I'm not even too concerned with that as I'll get it back. I need my medical lifting more than anything.


----------



## Gibsonator

Seeker said:


> Lol yeah I'm ok as can be. I'm holding up decently physically. Lots of fuking pushups, hill climbs and bike riding around my neighborhood. But I need to lift some fuking weights. These bands I got coming might help. Eh, we'll see. I can see the muscularity start to decline if I cannot  lift actual weights. I'm not even too concerned with that as I'll get it back. I need my medical lifting more than anything.



I hear that man, the bands are a lifesaver right now for sure, I am able to get a pretty good workout/pump for each bodypart now but in no way, shape or form does it come close to lifting actual weights.
But, it is all we have for now so all we can do is make the best of it, make sure it's as challenging as can be and patiently wait for gyms to reopen.


----------



## CJ

Pendlay Rows, 5 sets
Pullups, 3 sets 
Inverted Ring Rows, 3 sets 
EZ Bar Curls, 3 sets 
EZ Bar Upright Rows, 3 sets


----------



## simplesteve

Deadlifts, 4 sets at 345
5 sets Bent over rows with 90lb drop set to 70lb
Bowflex  rows... Whatever the resistance is... Feels a little weird but was able to get a good squeeze .. 5 sets
Bicep curls, 5 dropsets till failure.

Also had my 9yo daughter out there learning the weights and such. Especially with the easily adjustment on the Bowflex  she can learn some easier movements. 

Was teaching her some deadlifts with light weight as well.

My boys don't seem the least bit interested in doing anything with weights.


----------



## Chump16

Thank god for the garage gym!!!!

Landmine Front Squat/OH Press - 3 sets
Landmine Rows - 4 sets
Pull-ups - 3 sets
EZ Curls - 3 sets
DB Tricep Ext - 3 sets


----------



## Assassin32

Seeker said:


> Still waiting for my bands! Ugh not till next week. :/


Same here. They were supposed to ship on March 24th....just got tracking today and it will still be another week. Lame.


----------



## Seeker

Assassin32 said:


> Same here. They were supposed to ship on March 24th....just got tracking today and it will still be another week. Lame.



Hey good buddy! Haha bands


----------



## IronVeganGuy

I might have missed it or overlooked it. Does anyone have links to solitary cell workouts (6ft by 6ft). I don't have space for anything overhead, and no bench. Just some dumbells.


----------



## Seeker

Got my bands in. Well, tried a couple exercises. Its gonna take some getting used to. Better than nothing


----------



## Gibsonator

Seeker said:


> Got my bands in. Well, tried a couple exercises. Its gonna take some getting used to. Better than nothing



its does, you'll get the swing of em.
ya don't really have a choice lol.
check out those videos I posted a page or 2 back.
if you have things to tie the bands off of to low/mid/high you can do a lot really.


----------



## Seeker

Gibsonator said:


> its does, you'll get the swing of em.
> ya don't really have a choice lol.
> check out those videos I posted a page or 2 back.
> if you have things to tie the bands off of to low/mid/high you can do a lot really.



I will check them out. Thanks buddy.


----------



## chandy

i remembered i had an adjustable 100lbs weighted vest laying around that i forgot about. i wasn't able to use it for a few years cause knee injury from the military. however i randomly thought about it the other day and drug it out

been pretty handy since i don't have anything else. hike, run, squats, lunges, i can curl it, tricep over head extensions, pull ups, use it as a single arm DB bench kinda deal... it's actually coming in very handy at the least i can maintain what i have with it

if anyone was thinking about weighted vest during this time and thought about using it outside of the gym or if u have a home gym i'd really suggest looking into them again


----------



## German89

No cardio. 

But finally got a decent leg workout with the bands... 

Finallllyyyyy


----------



## Blacktail

My wife is friends with the owner of the gym we go to and finally talked her into letting me workout! What a great feeling!


----------



## Seeker

Did a full body band workout followed by 20 minutes on my elliptical. Well, it was ok.  Got some satisfaction out of it. I'll be using these bands everyday


----------



## BigSwolePump

Got some more plates today finally and got a decent back and bicep workout.  Deads and rows with 165lb lol...reps reps reps and a ton of barbel and dumbell curls.

I feel like I should be fine with what I have. Probably won't make gains but should be able to maintain. I am ok with that.


----------



## Boytoy

Is my new gym, well will be if can get put together lol


----------



## Boytoy

We ready now!!


----------



## BigSwolePump

12 sets of 30 squats today. Not sure what this bar weighs. I'll call it 170. Slow down and explosive up. Damn I am out of shape already. 30 reps had my legs burning and me breathing like I just gave birth to a child.


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> 12 sets of 30 squats today. Not sure what this bar weighs. I'll call it 170. Slow down and explosive up. Damn I am out of shape already. 30 reps had my legs burning and me breathing like I just gave birth to a child.


sounds like you'll be transitioning into a cut


----------



## Seeker

Boytoy said:


> View attachment 9637
> 
> 
> We ready now!!



Oh look at you! Haha you were pretty stoked in chat yesterday. Get sum.


----------



## BigSwolePump

German89 said:


> sounds like you'll be transitioning into a cut


 No need for cardio today lol


----------



## Seeker

Busted out some band shoulder work. Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Jin

Gym was packed today.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Gym was packed today.
> 
> View attachment 9639



You took the phrase "rock out with your cock out" a bit too literal there...


----------



## German89

No stairs this morning... Fukin weather.. Got there and almost slide down twice... That obviously a sign of, go home or you'll break your frickin neck...

I'll hit back here after I eat some carbs.


----------



## Chump16

Boytoy said:


> View attachment 9637
> 
> 
> We ready now!!



Nice looking set up.  So what do you have there in that rack?  Plate loaded pec deck?  Do i see two bars?


----------



## Chump16

Front Squat - 8 sets

Upright Row
DB OH Press - Superset 4x10


----------



## BigSwolePump

Adapt and overcome. My pathetic arsenal of weights, limits me on what I can do but I am still hitting it.

I was able to make 185 lbs total with a pipe bar that I but together from Home Depot.

Flat bench 12 sets of 30-40. Prior to the apocalypse zombie invasion, I didn't eve do flat bench. Shoulders seem to be doing ok with the lighter weight.

Note: these high reps are frickin shocking the hell out of my muscles


Finished up with 4 sets of bodyweight reverse dips and 4 sets skull crushers worked up to 120lbs


----------



## Gibsonator

261lbs (down 4lbs since starting diet)

still busting my ass with cardio twice/day x 30mins and the resistance bands.

some snaps from day after legs, yesterday's back workout and today deltz...

https://imgur.com/a/dEb7yEj


----------



## German89

Stairs and shoulders today


----------



## Seeker

Half decent back workout with the bands.
4 sets lat pull-down 
4 sets seated rows
4 sets reverse Flys 
2 sets straight arm pull-downs.  My son too.  It was alright.


----------



## CJ

Leg Day yesterday

Squats, 3x5+
Squats, 5x8-10
A1) Leg Curls, 3 x8-10
A2) Stair Calfs, 3 sets w/ 53 lb KB
Stair Calfs, 3 sets @BW, using Rest Pause to extend the sets


----------



## German89

30 min walk... I don't know the distance yet... 

It was nice and peaceful. 

Depending on my knee.  I might do legs.

ETA: 30 min walk is two miles?! pathetic.  I must work on time now

Oh and ordered a sissy squat stand. i don't know why i didn't think of this before.


----------



## NbleSavage

German89 said:


> 30 min walk... I don't know the distance yet...
> 
> It was nice and peaceful.
> 
> Depending on my knee.  I might do legs.
> 
> ETA: 30 min walk is two miles?! pathetic.  I must work on time now
> 
> Oh and ordered a sissy squat stand. i don't know why i didn't think of this before.



Fook - thats a good idea (sissy squats). German is en fuego with these ideas!


----------



## German89

NbleSavage said:


> Fook - thats a good idea (sissy squats). German is en fuego with these ideas!



Sometimes I do have good ideas  

Gotta keep things basic. And simple


----------



## C1368

All our gyms have closed. I have a few things at home to get me by


----------



## German89

C1368 said:


> All our gyms have closed. I have a few things at home to get me by



Thanks for joining the reat of society 

With that said. No cardio. Pouring. 

Did legs. Actually got a nice pump.  Things are slowly coming together.


----------



## Gibsonator

another good one from Fouad, I like that his stuff is original and he's not just showing what everyone else is in thier videos. some good ones here...


----------



## BigSwolePump

Strained my lower back from trying to squat with my shitty bench. I basically have to do a seated good morning to lift the weight off of the rack. Been having muscle spasms in my lower back since Saturday and can hardly move without making noises like a mouse fuking.

Damnit!!


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> Strained my lower back from trying to squat with my shitty bench. I basically have to do a seated good morning to lift the weight off of the rack. Been having muscle spasms in my lower back since Saturday and can hardly move without making noises like a mouse fuking.
> 
> Damnit!!



Did you tweak your sciatica?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Been doing upper/lower supersets in the garage 4x a week. Kind of like Wendler's krypteia program. Good for a change of pace from my usual stuff


----------



## C1368

I’ve never seen him before I like this type of training for home


----------



## The Tater

Lat pull downs, cable rows, deadlifts, cable curls, ez bar curls, pull ups


----------



## BigSwolePump

German89 said:


> Did you tweak your sciatica?


Its odd really. I dont think that its sciatica. It feels like a strain maybe in my lower back. Crazy muscle spasms that last several minutes sometimes.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

I like everything Fouad does, his vids, podcasts, etc...


----------



## Chump16

back squats - 6 x 5
front squats - 5 x 3
push jerks - 5 x 2

it was a good morning


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> Its odd really. I dont think that its sciatica. It feels like a strain maybe in my lower back. Crazy muscle spasms that last several minutes sometimes.



Try rolling your hams up to loosen things up?  it might be painful but, it could help

did my two mile walk

i wasn't going to do chest today but I think I will


----------



## Gibsonator

German89 said:


> Try rolling your hams up to loosen things up?  it might be painful but, it could help
> 
> did my two mile walk
> 
> i wasn't going to do chest today but I think I will



dooooit :32 (10):


----------



## German89

Gibsonator said:


> dooooit :32 (10):



Thank you.

I did do it!  I had a nice pump.  I even actually did some abs too and that's unheard of.

*fingers crossed that my bike is here tomorrow.  I'm so excited to just blast the sheit out of my quads.


----------



## Texan69

Today was
400meter run
50 squats 
400meter run
50 push ups 
400m run 
50 sit ups
400 m run

then wall sits and dumbbell lunges and some single leg RDL’s with a KB


----------



## Gibsonator

I've reached wizard level 9000 with the resistance bands.
cardio/back + bis sesh.

https://imgur.com/a/9aV5zmw


----------



## OakGin

I’ve been pretty lucky. My gym is partially open. You can lift by appointment time slots still. I’ve only had to change up one workout so far cause of this whole situation. Hoping it stays going that way, cause all the bands in the world are sold out now.


----------



## German89

Gibsonator said:


> I've reached wizard level 9000 with the resistance bands.
> cardio/back + bis sesh.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/9aV5zmw



I just ordered a rogue 'war bar' so i could do the same thing LMAO

And wrap it around the bar for squats because my god, those things are rough to get over my shoulders and just rips my skin... and the smell on my hands. ugh.


----------



## jpreston250300

What is relaxing restrictions, when will the gyms be open.  I am tired of working out in my basement and miss the eye candy.


----------



## Gibsonator

45 mins cardio x 2... fun
yea jp you and me and everyone here wants our fukkin gyms back dude. 
could give 0 fukks about eye candy.
I'm thinking end of May at best.


----------



## Jin

I’ve been doing pull-ups in solidarity with all you poor, unfortunate souls.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Gibs is shrinking by the minute


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> I’ve been doing pull-ups in solidarity with all you poor, unfortunate souls.


So Unfortunate.  So ungrateful.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Enjoying my home training, getting in best workouts of my life right now. (Less time running around, less time in cars, etc). Making the best out of a bad situation...


----------



## German89

Rest day for me. 

Sore as fukk!  The heck?!

And my bike and other items are being "HELD" - not impressed.


----------



## Gibsonator

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Enjoying my home training, getting in best workouts of my life right now. (Less time running around, less time in cars, etc). Making the best out of a bad situation...



lookin good bro!


----------



## Blacktail

Boytoy said:


> View attachment 9637
> 
> 
> We ready now!!


how do you like that setup? Been looking at that same one.


----------



## Seeker

Just core today.  I miss my squats


----------



## German89

30 mins on my bike.. not bad.. just kept a steady pace to get a feel for it.

i will probably workout later.  I have some personal curiosity things I need to check into.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Been recuperating from lower back strain. Plan to do some bench tomorrow. Slacking.


----------



## German89

45 mins on the bike... Not bad... Ass hurts from the seat that's about it.


----------



## Gibsonator

just finished a back workout, wife did legs/arms.

new leggings and jumpsuit just came in the mail, this woman is killing it..

https://imgur.com/a/DmIwkFX


----------



## metsfan4life

just checking in...to say i hate you guys with home gyms.


----------



## German89

metsfan4life said:


> just checking in...to say i hate you guys with home gyms.



I hate them too


----------



## CJ

Don't hate us, cuz you ain't us.
Just congratulate us.


----------



## Gibsonator

CJ275 said:


> Don't hate us, cuz you ain't us.
> Just congratulate us.



fukkoff tiny dancer


----------



## CJ




----------



## tinymk

Squats today 510x1 for 4 sets and a 535 set. Did 4 sets of 1 with 405 on zerchers and finished with dB lunges for 120 yards.  Still have a sore left shoulder that is giving me a fit. 
Happy to be training.


----------



## Seeker

tinymk said:


> Squats today 510x1 for 4 sets and a 535 set. Did 4 sets of 1 with 405 on zerchers and finished with dB lunges for 120 yards.  Still have a sore left shoulder that is giving me a fit.
> Happy to be training.



If you're having some restrictive shoulder mobility have you thought of using a safety bar for squats to possibly take some unnecessary stress off your shoulders?


----------



## tinymk

Seeker said:


> If you're having some restrictive shoulder mobility have you thought of using a safety bar for squats to possibly take some unnecessary stress off your shoulders?


you bet buddy. Every 3rd week I do SSB bar squats. I think I will put them in next 2 weeks to  give that tired tight shoulder a bit of a break.  Thank you


----------



## Rot-Iron66

metsfan4life said:


> just checking in...to say i hate you guys with home gyms.



Mets, No need to hate my friend,what do we do to set you off, post pics all the time (LOL). :32 (17):


----------



## Texan69

Threw on my plate carrier with sappi plates and did some circuit work squats, push ups, sit ups lunges and 400meter run rest then repeat for 5 rounds. Then did some kettbell work and wall sits.


----------



## Texan69

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Mets, No need to hate my friend,what do we do to set you off, post pics all the time (LOL). :32 (17):



thats one badass home gym


----------



## Grizzly911

BigSwolePump said:


> Its odd really. I dont think that its sciatica. It feels like a strain maybe in my lower back. Crazy muscle spasms that last several minutes sometimes.




Do you have a chiropractor you go to? Maybe get some X-rays and a few series of adjustments. I experienced the same problem for quite a while so I found a good chiropractor. You never know until you check it out.


----------



## C1368

I agree the sooner we all get this the better we will recover


----------



## C1368

That looks good should get the job done


----------



## German89

C1368 said:


> That looks good should get the job done




What the!!??!


Do you need a tutorial on how a fourm works?


----------



## C1368

I guess I don’t know what I’m doing wrong


----------



## tinymk

Decent deadlift off the floor and back workout tonight. 585x3, 606, 617, 633 and a 501x10.  Pull ups and one arm dB rows.  Happy to have a place to workout.  
Tiny


----------



## BigSwolePump

Finally got in my gym tonight. The owner agreed to let me workout when he does his workouts so I am still limited as to when I can go but fuk it. Ill take what I can get.

Did some lighter chest work and triceps. Yeah, I did a chest day on my first day back lol


----------



## CJ

BigSwolePump said:


> Yeah, I did a chest day on my first day back lol



But, B, BBut, But it's not Monday?!??!?  :32 (11):


----------



## The Tater

My gym opens tomorrow but I think I will wait a bit and see how things go.


----------



## Chump16

where you at tater?


----------



## BigSwolePump

Got a nice back workout in at the gym yesterday evening along with some biceps. Legs this morning in about an hour. Damn it feels good to use a real gym again.


----------



## German89

I'm convinced that we are on house arrest til December?

I got 45 mins of low intensity cardio. and back


----------



## The Tater

Chump16 said:


> where you at tater?



North of Atlanta Georgia


----------



## The Tater

So I went and worked out legs at my gym this morning. Maybe 12 people there including 3 staff members. Everyone have each other space and half of us were wearing face masks. I think I’m going to stay home for another week though and see what the numbers look like for Georgia. It was nice to use a hack squat and leg press again though. I’ve got hand sanitizer and Clorox wipes for days so I cleaned up real good before I got in my truck.


----------



## Chump16

AM workout

Warm-up
Power Snatch 5x2
Power Clean 5x2
RDL 4x5


----------



## Chump16

The Tater said:


> So I went and worked out legs at my gym this morning. Maybe 12 people there including 3 staff members. Everyone have each other space and half of us were wearing face masks. I think I’m going to stay home for another week though and see what the numbers look like for Georgia. It was nice to use a hack squat and leg press again though. I’ve got hand sanitizer and Clorox wipes for days so I cleaned up real good before I got in my truck.



i really don't know how i feel about going back into a public gym right now


----------



## CJ

Chump16 said:


> i really don't know how i feel about going back into a public gym right now



I'm seriously thinking about buying a vertical leg press and a cable pulldown machine.


----------



## metsfan4life

The Tater said:


> So I went and worked out legs at my gym this morning. Maybe 12 people there including 3 staff members. Everyone have each other space and half of us were wearing face masks. I think I’m going to stay home for another week though and see what the numbers look like for Georgia. It was nice to use a hack squat and leg press again though. I’ve got hand sanitizer and Clorox wipes for days so I cleaned up real good before I got in my truck.



i was just thinking about this for my local area. its a county run gym which could be an issue but also could be good. its already a big gym so the space thing wont be a concern, the benches, racks, etc are all ready a good amount spaced out, if someone is loading their bar...let them do it before you try and jump in and load yours...problem solved. close off every other treadmill since they are less than 2ft apart. ensure everyone wipes down everything, and just to be sure...have an employee thats going around every 10-20mins and wiping them down. i think there are some good ways to get places back open like this. not too sure how i can handle wearing a face mask in the gym tho...i cant breathe walking around the grocery store (store we went to mandated a bandana on). but i agree with ya, maybe wait a week


----------



## German89

1hr cardio

Back/shoulder/tri today


----------



## CJ

Ok, I have a cheap home Hack Squat/Leg Press idea...

Lying on a mechanic's roller creeper, bands anchored to the wall and the creeper. Push your feet off the wall, just hoping that the bands don't snap and you go all Johnny Rocket across the room and put your head through the opposing wall.

*helmet recommended. :32 (20):


----------



## German89

CJ275 said:


> Ok, I have a cheap home Hack Squat/Leg Press idea...
> 
> Lying on a mechanic's roller creeper, bands anchored to the wall and the creeper. Push your feet off the wall, just hoping that the bands don't snap and you go all Johnny Rocket across the room and put your head through the opposing wall.
> 
> *helmet recommended. :32 (20):



Ahahahhaha
Rotflmfao 

It's an, "idea"


----------



## Chump16

PM Workout

Incline Bench 3x10, 3x5
EZ Curls 5x8-12
Tricep Extension 5x8-12


----------



## German89

1hr of cardio


----------



## testnoob

The Tater said:


> My gym opens tomorrow but I think I will wait a bit and see how things go.



Lucky you, the gym I go to is talking about maybe June


----------



## Chump16

Squat 5 x 5
Front Squat 5 x 3
Push Jerk 5 x 2


----------



## dk8594

So what is the new etiquette for giving someone a spot?


----------



## BrotherIron

Been training at mine....


----------



## German89

dk8594 said:


> So what is the new etiquette for giving someone a spot?



Consent?  I think?


----------



## NbleSavage

German89 said:


> Consent?  I think?



Under-rated comment 

"May I straddle yer face while you are restrained by a weighted bar across yer chest? Is this ok?"

The 'Safe Word' is "YESYESYES"


----------



## German89

1 hr of cardio

Legs/chest/bis today


----------



## German89

NbleSavage said:


> Under-rated comment
> 
> "May I straddle yer face while you are restrained by a weighted bar across yer chest? Is this ok?"
> 
> The 'Safe Word' is "YESYESYES"



Incorrect.  Safe word is, "hassenpfeffer"


----------



## Chump16

Olympic Deadlift 3x5
Snatch 3x1 75%, 3x1 80%, 3x1 85%
Clean & Jerk 4x1 75%
OH Press 3x8

Fun day!


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gym will officially reopen at 8am tomorrow. Can I get a fuk yea?!!!


----------



## BigSwolePump

German89 said:


> Incorrect.  Safe word is, "hassenpfeffer"








First thing that I thought of:32 (18):


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> First thing that I thought of:32 (18):



Lmfao yes!!


----------



## Texan69

Ran 2.5 miles walked 1mile 
then did 4x
10 jumping jacks 
10 push ups 
10 squat thrusters 
10 burpees 
did the circuit with a plate carrier on 
I’m not gaining mass but I am def coming out of this pandemic conditioned.


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> Gym will officially reopen at 8am tomorrow. Can I get a fuk yea?!!!



you can get a **** you (hating hard)


----------



## German89

Gibsonator said:


> you can get a **** you (hating hard)



That's a hard no from gibs

I'm happy for you BSP.  Enjoy your workout!

I don't see our gyms opening for another month.  My guy told me his gym is opening in two weeks so.. Maybe?  Hopefully.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> you can get a **** you (hating hard)


You big meanie.


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> You big meanie.



He just thinks he's all that cause he got a new truck  lol

About to do my hour cardio now. And then another half hour before evening chores... 

I will be doing back/shoulders/tris later on as well.


----------



## Gibsonator

German89 said:


> He just thinks he's all that cause he got a new truck  lol
> 
> About to do my hour cardio now. And then another half hour before evening chores...
> 
> I will be doing back/shoulders/tris later on as well.



haha shut up! 
I waited literally forever to buy a new truck let me have my moment!! 
cardio and chest/tris today.


----------



## German89

Gibsonator said:


> haha shut up!
> I waited literally forever to buy a new truck let me have my moment!!
> cardio and chest/tris today.


 
LMAO

Lemme, bow down


----------



## NbleSavage

Heading to the garage for 30 mins of bag work.

I miss sparring right about now. Would be great to get some of this tension out.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Got an awesome chest workout today. Flat, Incline and even decline bench along with some cable crossovers just because I can lol. 
Threw in some skull crushers and cable press downs for triceps. Finished up on my way out with 105 reps of 135 on the flat lol. Just because I could. Fuk I am glad this gym is open again!!!


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> Got an awesome chest workout today. Flat, Incline and even decline bench along with some cable crossovers just because I can lol.
> Threw in some skull crushers and cable press downs for triceps. Finished up on my way out with 105 reps of 135 on the flat lol. Just because I could. Fuk I am glad this gym is open again!!!



Dont get too used to it. There will be a second wave


----------



## BigSwolePump

German89 said:


> Dont get too used to it. There will be a second wave



The gym owner said he will not close again. It's unconstitutional and they will have to arrest him.


----------



## Boogieman

German89 said:


> He just thinks he's all that cause he got a new truck  lol
> 
> About to do my hour cardio now. And then another half hour before evening chores...
> 
> I will be doing back/shoulders/tris later on as well.



Nice! Your putting in some work today!!!! Fukin fantastic!


----------



## Uncle manny

Good for you (bastard!) lol jk! I can’t wait to be back in there, hopefully just another 2 weeks. They’re still kinda iffy about the tri state.


----------



## German89

Boogieman said:


> Nice! Your putting in some work today!!!! Fukin fantastic!



Always lol

Did 45 mins on the bike

I'll probably do some leg/chest/bis and then bike again later on for 30 more mins.

I gotta drop bodyfat.  I'm losing my marbles.


----------



## tinymk

My gym opened today.  See how this shakes out over time.  Glad to see some hard work being done in the weight room.


----------



## German89

Another 45 mins on the bike


----------



## BigSwolePump

Back and biceps. Back on schedule.


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> Back and biceps. Back on schedule.



can't relate.
lucky fukker.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> can't relate.
> lucky fukker.



Soon my friend. Until then, pop them bands:32 (17):


----------



## Rot-Iron66

tinymk said:


> My gym opened today.  See how this shakes out over time.  Glad to see some hard work being done in the weight room.



Thats great to hear Tiny!


----------



## German89

only did 30 mins on my bike this morning.  

My knee is in awful pain.  I hope gyms open soon.  I need my cybex trainer back.


----------



## DEADlifter

Yesterday made a week back.  Back and Bis

https://imgur.com/BDbUwNA


----------



## The Tater

Chest, triceps and calves today.


----------



## Gibsonator

I will be taking the day off from my super hardcore resistance band training in memory of Luke Sandoe. Pretty bummed about that. Watched so much of his content I felt like I knew the guy.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

My local Anytime Fitness should be opening up on Friday at 25% capacity.  Fingers crossed!  I usually work out at an odd hour where I am the only one in the gym, so I am not as worried.  The only thing differently that I plan on doing is wiping the bars and dumbbells before and after I use them to be courteous to others.  I was already wiping down the benches and other surfaces that I touched prior to and after I was done, so this will add what, 30 more seconds to my set at most?


----------



## German89

Gibsonator said:


> I will be taking the day off from my super hardcore resistance band training in memory of Luke Sandoe. Pretty bummed about that. Watched so much of his content I felt like I knew the guy.



"Super Hardcore Resistance Band Training"  LMFAO

and now our boy john meadows... fuk this shit.


----------



## dk8594

Gyms will be open on the 26th.  Leg day with a mask on?  Fuk it.  Look out world.  DK is getting back to business!


----------



## German89

2 rounds of cardio today

Cheat and bis


----------



## BrotherIron

Conventional deads, bench w/ chain, sumo speed pulls w/ bands, rows, rolling tri ext/ biceps curl.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

My new Texas deadift bar arrives today, perfect timing since it is deadlift & back day!!


----------



## Blacktail

Gym has been open on the down low for 3 weeks now! Same people there every night. Love being back. And to my surprise after 5 weeks off I lost zero strength. Very happy about that.


----------



## CLIHAU

First morning back in the gym,Life is starting to feel normal again!!!


----------



## joeyirish777

Rot-Iron66 said:


> My new Texas deadift bar arrives today, perfect timing since it is deadlift & back day!!



got a Texas bar come in almost a month ago. Took a week to get here I was very impressed. Chesticles today.

legs are sore as hell from leg day yesterday and no nerve or hip pains since I used some info I got from the forum here. im very happy.


----------



## Gibsonator

Alright things have officially gotten ghetto fabulous at the Gibsonator residence :32 (1):

Came up on this shitty bench (bench nonetheless) with a couple plates and a 5ft Titan barbell.
Picked up a cheap ass 7ft barbell yesterday.
Reconfigured the pull up bar to have a removable squat rack attachment today.
Working on getting more weights and a better barbell in the very near future.

GibzGhettoCovidGym https://imgur.com/a/sC7Qtva


----------



## German89

off day. cardio only for me.

45mins this morning.. gonna do another half hour. 

tomorrow i'll probably do shoulders and morning cardio only.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Today:

Belt Squats
Leg Press
Leg Curls
Leg Ext
Calves

20+ minute walk around hilly neighborhood...


----------



## Gibsonator

2 45s, 2 25s and 2 sets of dumbells.
got on order 4 45s and 2 25s from Metalheads dude.
CJ is being a homie and sending out a used barbell of his 
things are looking up.
ghetto af but I seriously don't give a fukk after working out with bands for 10 weeks.

FlinstoneFactory https://imgur.com/a/yDKEDEc


----------



## dk8594

Gym is opening on Tuesday.  No masks required and no appointments needed. Just have to clean your equipment and stay 6 feet apart.   Not a bad deal. I never wanted someone that close anyways.


----------



## Gibsonator

Goin down at the FlinstoneFactory 
5x15 had me gassed af

FlinstoneFactory https://imgur.com/a/KxG3J9q


----------



## CJ

Gibsonator said:


> Goin down at the FlinstoneFactory
> 5x15 had me gassed af
> 
> FlinstoneFactory https://imgur.com/a/KxG3J9q



:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator

my new workout music...


----------



## dragon1952

Wow....just checked my gyms website and they opened back up yesterday. Will stay open 24 hrs for the first several weeks. No childcare (who cares), no pool, sauna, steam room or locker room availability yet. I go dressed in my workout gear already and don't shower there anyway...no big deal.


----------



## tinymk

Paused bench followed by volume bench. Testing out the tricep


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> Goin down at the FlinstoneFactory
> 5x15 had me gassed af
> 
> FlinstoneFactory https://imgur.com/a/KxG3J9q



First guy to construct a monolift out of discarded plumbing pipes.


----------



## DF

My gym will be shut down until the end of June at least. &#55358;&#56620;&#55358;&#56620;&#55358;&#56620;


----------



## BigSwolePump

Looked outside the window this morning and watched a squirrel get swooped up by a hawk. Fuk that! I am afraid of heights. Can't scoop up a man with bigger wings than you. Back it is!!


----------



## CJ

Gibsonator said:


> Goin down at the FlinstoneFactory
> 5x15 had me gassed af
> 
> FlinstoneFactory








She's all packed up Gibs, ready to ship!


----------



## Gibsonator

CJ275 said:


> She's all packed up Gibs, ready to ship!



Much appreciated brother, big thanks from the wife and I :32 (20):


----------



## German89

Sooo... Due to HR 6666... I am pretty sure our governor is on board with it.

Iphone update, has tracing.

Telling us to get tested.  That our numbers went back up this week.  With noone in the hospital.  But old age homes are having a break out?  I don't know whats real what isn't any more.  I am about 80% that, if he doesn't get enough people tested this week, we will be punished and forced to stay in.  Every other province has started to open. 

Anyways.  I dump blood today at 2.  I did a hour and fifteen mins yesterday on the bike.  I'm going to try and do 45 this morning and probably hit some shoulders. Hammies are tight so, Not doing back.


----------



## Bobbyloads

It’s open baby! 

Great arm work out gonna finish with a rear delt fly live this machine


----------



## German89

i dislike all you mfers

announced today, house arrest for another 28 days.


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> i dislike all you mfers
> 
> announced today, house arrest for another 28 days.



Wow....

that feeing of dislike is totally not mutual


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> Wow....
> 
> that feeing of dislike is totally not mutual


It would be a nice gesture if you invited me over for some squats. Just saying.


----------



## dragon1952

I've been using strictly dumbbells at home. Our gym opened last week and I used a barbell for the first time in over 2 months and did a set each of flat bench and inclines. Needless to say, it's going to be a long road back to where I left off :^ /


----------



## Skullcrusher

German89 said:


> 1 hr on the bike... i almost talked myself into going longer. maybe tomorrow?



Really not much bigger than the toliet in that pic.


----------



## German89

Skullcrusher said:


> Really not much bigger than the toliet in that pic.



I don't understand.


----------



## dragon1952

That's the same machine we've got in our gym. One of my favorites too for both pecs and delts.



Bobbyloads said:


> It’s open baby!
> 
> Great arm work out gonna finish with a rear delt fly live this machine


----------



## German89

dragon1952 said:


> That's the same machine we've got in our gym. One of my favorites too for both pecs and delts.


It's a machine that's in every gym.


----------



## dragon1952

Same make/model I mean.


----------



## mugzy

Gyms still closed here.


----------



## Seeker

My gym has defied the shutdown order out here. Its the only gym open in my area! It lasted for 3 weeks. Every damn person from other gyms started coming over and signing up. The city must have finally done something so my gym moved all of the equipment outside. Lol. Now it's officially legal. It's been 100 plus every day out here but I don't care! My gym owners are awesome for doing what they did. Much respect. Squatting yesterday with the sun baring down on my face in 90 plus degrees. Sweating bullets but grateful to be able to train.


----------



## Boytoy

That's awesome!!! No one around here would have the balls to do that


----------



## CJ




----------



## Boogieman

Seek, that is a glorious picture, one of a kind!!! I'm am glad someone out there has the balls to make shit work!!! Hopefully there is no precipitation in the future. Or hopefully they have a boat load of tarps!!!


----------



## Seeker

Boogieman said:


> Seek, that is a glorious picture, one of a kind!!! I'm am glad someone out there has the balls to make shit work!!! Hopefully there is no precipitation in the future. Or hopefully they have a boat load of tarps!!!



They have it all fenced  in and they have been putting canopies over portions of the equipment for shade.


----------



## SloJoe

I feel bad for saying this but ours have been open since July. They will check your temperature when you come in, most members are wiping the equipment off when finished


----------



## BrotherJ

Gyms here in Arizona won a court case and are opening up next week - I scored an a hex bar and a few bumper plates, some kettle bells, and a some dumbells and have been making it work in the meantime. Excited to get back at it though.


----------



## DEADlifter

That's awesome Seeker.  Muscle Beach vibes


----------



## Steamboat

No gym at all still here in NY,...SUX


----------



## chandy

Closed here as well at least 2 3 more weeks then whatever is determined after that


----------



## dreamscraper

I have been back in the gym almost a month now. I seriously almost cried the first time near the end of the first workout because I missed going to the gym so much.
I have a decent home setup but it is not the same as *going* to the gym. I am not a religious person but I would think it is like praying at home vs going to church. 

Have to wear a mask, temp checks and some questions. Mask is nothing, I thought that might be a real problem. 

I am just not sure though if my place will stay open. It is so dead compared to what it use to be I can't see it being profitable right now.


----------



## dragon1952

Looks like Oregon gyms are closing again for a minimum of 2 weeks. Evidently we're getting hit hard out here with new cases so the Governor is cracking down again. I invested heavily last time in plates and dumbbell handles and a bench, pull up bar and dip station and a set of bands with rowing and tricep pushdown attachments, plus I already had a decent treadmill so I'm ready to roll at home.


----------



## Rider

I hope my state doesn’t move to another full lockdown again. Currently gyms here need to close at 10pm.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Our governor is warning of potential full lock downs again. 

Awesome.


----------



## CJ

HollyWoodCole said:


> Our governor is warning of potential full lock downs again.
> 
> Awesome.



Biden's Covid team is talking about a 4-6 week national lockdown.


----------



## lfod14

CJ275 said:


> Biden's Covid team is talking about a 4-6 week national lockdown.



I thought he wasn't gonna shutdown the country,  only "the virus".... moron!


----------



## CJ

lfod14 said:


> I thought he wasn't gonna shutdown the country,  only "the virus".... moron!



To be fair, it wasn't Biden saying it. Rather it was some members of the team, more or less thinking out loud. No official recommendation that I'm aware of.


----------



## Sicwun88

CJ275 said:


> To be fair, it wasn't Biden saying it. Rather it was some members of the team, more or less thinking out loud. No official recommendation that I'm aware of.



Were they speaking English or Chinese?


----------



## Jin

Sicwun88 said:


> Were they speaking English or Chinese?



Spanish?    Yo no sé.


----------



## Charger69

Bet I beat you all!  Our wonderful Gov Newsome is talking about a 14 day quarantine required for anyone traveling out of state... right around the holidays.  He has stated it, but there is no Order Issued yet to make it enforced.  Not that the police would enforce it anyway.


----------



## DOOM

Our governor just announced they are shutting down restaurants/bars and gyms in Denver county starting Friday.

I’m honestly not surprised. So for the time being you won’t hear me complain, even though I will temporarily be losing some income. 

Its what’s best for the citizens of our great state! It’s a shame the division has foiled our efforts with so many people unwilling to do there part to help expedite our return too normalcy.


----------



## dreamscraper

CJ275 said:


> To be fair, it wasn't Biden saying it. Rather it was some members of the team, more or less thinking out loud. No official recommendation that I'm aware of.



They walked that back quite fast too. The problem Biden has now is they have to own the economy. All these governors can't just lockdown and blame Trump. 

Thankfully what we won't have though is Republican governors locking down to spite Biden. 

I am surprised things haven't moved faster towards lockdown this week. On 11/13 we did have 177k positives. I mean that is an astounding number. That is more than Japan or Sweden have had the entire time. 




If you showed me that image in September I would think it would be impossible I am going to the gym right now. I know some of that data is aggregated so certain days of the week accumulate. I would love to see nothing go above 160k next week. The problem with shutting gyms now is it is hard to see things improving over the course of Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Years. I would think the worst of it is about 2 months from now.

It would be wonderful though if right now is actually the peak and we do not go past that 177k. I am just enjoying every workout at the gym like it could be my last for awhile.


----------



## white ape

The shut downs haven’t worked. I say open up everything and let nature sort it out. Build the herd immunity.


----------



## CJ

white ape said:


> The shut downs haven’t worked. I say open up everything and let nature sort it out. Build the herd immunity.



Or thin the herd. 

Too many people anyway. :32 (20):


----------



## Uncle manny

They say 4-6 week lock down. But I think they plan on much longer, like the whole season. They’re just throwing the 4-6 number out there to keep every one from losing their shit. They said about 6 weeks last time... get that home gym together ASAP! Before people start charging stupid prices!


----------



## white ape

CJ275 said:


> Or thin the herd.
> 
> Too many people anyway. :32 (20):



fine with that as well


----------



## The Phoenix

We are on our 6th day of reopening and I am doing arms today.  I have always kept my area clean & attempt to wipe down any genetic info I leave at the bench (just something I’ve always done; no new behaviors as a result of COVID 19.


----------



## dreamscraper

Mine closed last week. I just did some walking the last week and deloaded.
I had a really nice chest/shoulders home workout this morning. I expect gyms to be closed here until March. I just don't see how anything gets better for some time. 
I am going to try to lift as much as possible based on perceived recovery and come back to the gym stronger.


----------



## dragon1952

My gym decided to keep their 4 locations open during the Governor's recent 2 week mandated shutdown. I was talking to the manager the other day and he said they picked up over 100 new memberships, mostly temporary memberships, as a result of the other gyms closing.
Yesterday I read where the owners got fined $90K by the Oregon OSHA for ignoring the mandate and it looks like there could be more fines coming.

Quote, "Gov. Brown and Oregon health officials on Wednesday announced a new set of COVID-19 restrictions that will go into place once the two-week freeze ends next week. For most counties, indoor gyms will remain closed under the new restrictions."


----------

